# ISIS Colchester : Part 37



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies,


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

woooo hoooo I'm 1st


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Shelley - I so hope you have had some good news and that you will be PUPO today.

Kitty - I know what you mean about feeling that everyone else is getting on with their cycles and you feel left behind - hopefully it'll be us soon

B - I so hope your fluid hasn't come back - good luck with your next scan

Rivka - I really hope you get to see bubba's heartbeat tomorrow

Cleo - half term must be such a welcome break

Debs - good luck at your scan

Hello everyone else. Sorry I haven't posted to you individually. I've just come through a 24 D and V bug and feel absolutely drained - poor DH still has an incredibly bad headache. 

lol

Loui x


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Cathie - bless DH - that is _really_ early. Enjoy the wii.

Jo - glad that Isaac's routine is going so well, and fingers crossed things at home look like getting back to normal.

Debs - hope DH's foot is on the mend.

Lisa - must be quite emotional now that Reprofit time is coming, a lot of   coming your way.

Loui -  hope both you and DH get better soon.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

A new thread already! 

Lisa - I think you're right that it's all linked to af   Should be out of the way soon though. 

JoJo - how was night 2 of the controlled crying. I hope it was as good as the first night. It must make such a difference to you getting a full nights sleep after so long. 

Loui -   you poor thing with the bug. Hope it's gone properly now. 

Shelley - hope all is going well in Athens. Still   and sending   your way. 

Kitty - how was the Abba night? I saw Bjorn Again a few years back too and they were amazing. Abba are making a real come back since Mama mia. Thankfully the soundtrack to the kids parties is now Abba and not High School Musical these days. Is your dd into HSM? 

Hello everyone else. Hope you're ok.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

 got school work to do so going to crack on with it today. Its amazing how much better i feel when i'm not at school. I feel like i have more energy this week and i've been staying up til 11pm!! On school nights i'm in bed at the latest around 8.30.

Rivka - thinking of you hun and   for good news tomorrow.

Shelley - you'll be PUPO at 1pm today!!

julia - how's the fringe??

Bhopes - hope the scan has gone well hun and prying that he cycle continues.

Cath - the wii is fab. we have the wii fit too and i got on it the other day and it told me i was obese   But i don't think you can be obese if you're pregnant can you??   I got off quickly anyway.

Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Cleo - sorry about the school work, hope you get it done quickly and have the rest of the day for yourself    BTW, nurse this morning recommended prune juice to help with consti so might be worth giving it a go, if you like it? 

JoJo - am so pleased for you that you had a good night's rest, I think that's half the battle won if you can get some decent sleep.  Hope little fella takes to his new routine, sounds like he was quite happy.  Hope things are better now with your boys  

Cath - ahh bless, that's lovely!  Wii's are just great!  Have you had a go on the boxing one?  OMG, that does make you work up a sweat!  (Am secretly hoping to get a Wii soon so perhaps we can all have a Wii party night ?!) Hope work isn't too crazy for you x

Rivka - how you doing sweetie?  Thinking of you and sending loadsa         x

Loui - sorry you've been poorly, hope you're both feeling better real soon x

Kitty - Did you have a good time?  DH & I love going to comedian shows.  They've got a load of them coming up at Ipswich - not sure if that's too far for you but worth a look x

Has anyone heard from Shelley?  Hope you're getting on ok Shelley          coming your way x

 to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok?

Can breathe a sigh of relief as everything looks ok at my scan today.  So carrying on with tabs and jabs    I really don't know what happened but still feel quite heavy & sore, just hope it's side effects of progynova.  I did get myself into a tiz but DH did say I wouldn't be human if I didn't worry after what happened last time, so I guess he's got a point.

Sending lots of   to everyone

Love
Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

just a quickie to keep this thread as a favorite - will be back later for personals


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bhopes i'm so happy that your cycle can continue. of course you're going to worry, its only natural. one thing i have learnt from all this though is that alot of the time you haven't got a clue what's going on inside. I used to convince myslef of all sorts of things like i wouldn't have any follies etc only to be told at the scan i had loads. 

I have heard from shelley, spoke to her yesterday when they arrived and things were looking good. She text today to say she was PUPO!! I'll leave her to fill in the details of grades etc, but i'm sure she won't mind me saying she is doing very well.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Shelley Cleo. Great to hear all is going well. 

B - good news on the scan. It probably is the side effects, I remember my second cycle feeling incredibly heavy, boated etc almost overnight. A wii night sounds good - once I work out how to get it to show up on our telly.  

Cleo - glad you're enjoying half term. Of course you can't be obese if you're pregnant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Shelley - great news you are now PUPO!!! Lots of    

Cleo - thanks for the update on Shelley.

B - good news about your scan.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[fly]Whoo Hoo Shelley is PUPO    [/fly]

Rivka - thinking of you for tomorrow hunny 

B - thats fantastic news you can continue cycling hun, you too will soon be PUPO, things are certainly looking up on this thread - positive vibes coming you way sweetie     

Cath - enjoy the wii fit hun, how sweet of your dh - i have one but havent been on it for ages   hope your more commited than me!

Well i got this reply from Reprofit yesterday evening:-
Thanks for interest to become our patient,
I do not agree that you overweight was a reason for OHSS, you are very likely PCOS patient and this was a stimulatuion protocol caused that (long with Lupron inj or Buserelin)
Since you are 40 is not much time left - this bit shocked me   

What i didnt realise is there is an 11month waiting list  so how did Shelley get to do it so quick? is it cos she has had de?? must say dh isnt very keen to go, says he cant see that it would be any cheaper than here?! so now im all confused - somedays i just think perhaps i should give up the dream but other days i dont, does that make sense?? 
Im feeling quite down at the moment (if you cant tell!!) perhaps its after so much happening last week, i dont know 

Sorry for the me post.

Back later
Love from a grumpy old Em xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - are you sure the 11month waiting list is for your own eggs are reprofit?  I thought they only had a wait for donor eggs and they could fit you in pretty quickly with your own eggs.....I'm pretty sure thats what another FF of mine found (canoworms) 

shelley - congrats on being PUPO, can't wait to hear all about it!

Bhopes - great news that all is still going well!  I sometimes wonder if we can have any idea whats going on in our bodies.

Rivka - will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope you are able to get a good nights sleep tonight.

DH's foot is all better now, still dunno what caused it but as long as it doesn't come back it doesn't matter.

love to all
xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - shelley was on the waiting list for reprofit and wasn't due to be seen there for ages, May i think or later in the summer. she is cycling in Athens at the moment which is why she got it done quicker. have you asked for a quote for tx from reprofit?? Perhaps email Athens too as shelley is really pleased with them. Sorry you're feeling so down.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Em - Sorry your feeling down hun but Reprofit haven't got a waiting list for own egg ivf,  its 11 months for donor egg but not own eggs so i think there is a misunderstanding there,  also it is a lot cheaper going abroad than this country even with flights/hotels etc for me so maybe you can talk DH round.  Big hugs     Hope you get sorted out

Shelley - Woooo hoooo PUPO     

Rivka - Thinking of you hun, hope you'll be able to sleep tonight and praying that you get good news tomorrow   

B - Great news that it all systems go for you hun and DH is right we worry and if we didn't we wouldn't be human it just means so much to all us girls on here  

Debs - Glad DH's foot is better now 

Still no news from me i was hoping that i would get my treatment plan as Stepan emailed me Sunday but nothing  still i'm under the 2 month mark now.
Ta ta
Lisa xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi everyone - 
I'm having difficulty keeping up with you all this week!  I've been working late the last couple of nights again, but I was asked on Monday to act up in one of the manager posts for a few months as someone has just left.  I am a bit apprehensive about this as it could potentially be quite a stressful job and the person who has gone has years of experience so I have a lot to live up to, but I have decided to go for it  as it is nice to be asked and it is good opportunity and I guess I don't have to apply for the permanent post when it is advertised if I don't like it.

Shelley - big congrats on being PUPO!  Can't wait to hear your news when you get back      When is OTD?

Rivka - wishing you all the best for tomorrow hun and I   that your pg symptoms are a good sign. I'm also looking forward to seeing you on Saturday for our walk.

Bhopes - so pleased that your scan went well today   - your DH is completely right, it is no suprise you are worried after what happened before but it is good the scan has reassured you.  Not long to go now either.

JoJo - really pleased to hear that David is home and the controlled crying went well.  Bet you are feeling good after a proper nights sleep.

Kitty - you made me   when I read about your Valentine's day - your FIL doesn't take a hint then  I am afraid I don't think I can make 13 March but will hopefully get to meet you soon.  Hope you enjoyed your Abba tribute night - strangely a friend in work is having a Mama Mia night on Friday that I am going to.

Debs - glad DH's foot is better too.  How are you doing?

Cath - Glad you are now feeling better and I am sorry your dog party didn't go as planned. I'm gutted we can't make the dog show - the first w/end of May is when we go out to Reprofit for our donor eggs - will have to wait another year now!  Is it a Wii fit you have?

Lisa - really glad to hear you have finally heard from Stepan and your treatment plan will be sorted soon    .  I have such a good feeling for you on this one.

Tricksy - that's great to hear that you are top of the list for IVF tx in April - your investigations about all of this have obviously paid off!  I think you are right to give it another go - as you said it is free and it is better to go ahead than regret not doing so in a few years time whatever happens, although I really hope that this will be your time  .

Emma - post from 17/2/09:  "What i didnt realise is there is an 11month waiting list  Sad so how did Shelley get to do it so quick? is it cos she has had de??" 
- Cleo is right - I think it is also because Shelley has gone to Serum in Athens hun, not Reprofit (in the Czech republic) - I am sure she will give you the contact details when she gets back and the waiting list there is short but they are a bit more expensive for d/e (I don't know about your own), but I agree with Debs that I am suprised the list at Reprofit is so long for cycling with your own eggs. Have you heard any more from the ARGC?  I don't know if you remembering me mentionning it but I met a girl at the ARGC who was cycling with me and she got pregnant with twins.  Anyway I mention this because she said her weight was well over the BMI recommended range and they still went ahead despite this (and with good results despite both her and DH having problems). They also treat lots of women over 40 there too.  I think it can be a month or so wait for an initial consult there too but then they should be able to start you straight away (you could ask to get on their cancellation list too).

Cleo - don't work too hard hun and make sure you get a good break this half term.

Loui - D&V - ooh, poor you    - hope you are feeling better soon!  In regards to our tx plans DH and I have our follow up at the ARGC next week but have have decided anyway to go ahead with donor eggs at Reprofit in May - the doctor there is still going to treat me for the immune problem and hopefully the progesterone issue wont come up as I will be on the HRT to build up my womb lining.  After two cycles with a very poor response on the short and long protocol I know there is no point continuing with my own eggs now and don't want to put myself through that again anyway.

Anyway better go now - have been typing this for ages- hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all
typing this whilst watching HSM 3! I know i'm sad 

The abba tribute was ok, not as good as Bjorn again but we had a laugh anyway. DD party went well. I've eaten too much party food!

Reikillisa Glad you can make 13th. I still work this week but having tom off and having salon painted. Mum has dd whilst i'm at work luckily. Hope you're ok.

Cath Fantastic you've got a wii. I'm hinting at one for my b day. DD loves HSM. I'm thinking there's a niche in the market for HSM parties and i'm the woman for them  

Loui maybe we'll end up being cycle buddies next time. Hope you're feeling better and DH too.

JOJO did you manage to get another full nights sleep?

Cleo enjoy the rest of half term

Bhopes me and DH love comedy shows. There is quite alot on in southend and we had a few tickets for xmas. Glad your scan went ok.

Shelley  glad you're pupo. Look forward to hearing all about it.

Angel  Sorry you're feeling down. You had such a great week last week and it's always a comedown after a big event. Don't give up on your dream. We need to keep this going fo the 40 somethings 

Rachel Hope you get on ok in your new post at work. Nice to be asked. You must be good at your job. Good luck.

Rivka good luck tom  

Tricksy how are you? You getting back to normal after hol? I always hate that first week back. Hol blues i get 

Hope everyone is ok

Love kittyx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quickie. Isaac went to bed at 7.30 last night and he slept through to 6.45 this morning, brought him into my bed again and he went to sleep again till 8.45    He went to sleep again tonight at 7.30 so fingers crossed that will b it until the morning again. 

Congrats Shelley on been PUPO. Fingers and toes and everything else I can manage are crossed   

Love Jo xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Woohoo Jojo, what progress!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

JoJo - that's fab progress with Isaac. 

Rivka - will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Em - I think the others are right that the waiting list is for donor eggs as I'd be surprised at it being that long for own eggs. It's worth clarifying with them in case they've just assumed that you're going for donor eggs as that is the most common tx for UK patients.

Debs - good news on dh's foot. How are you at the mo?

Rachel - congrats on the temporary promotion. Shame you can't come to the dog day, it won't be the same without Mike baring his legs in the best 6 legs comp   

Kitty - is HSM3 any good then? I've already got familiar with the soundtrack from parties but haven't ever watched one of them so haven't really got a clue! Definitely a gap in the market for parties - I've not met many kids at parties who don't like it.

Shelley - hope you had/have a good trip back from Athens. 

Lisa - the tx plan will come through soon. Great that you're under 2 months now and it'll be your turn before too long. 

Did dh go to the footie tonight. Mine decided against joining the protest in the end but has been to the match. 

Hello to anyone I've forgotten. Had a slightly exciting day. A while back we applied to go on relocation relocation, and today spoke to the production company that sifts the candidates. They're v keen to put us forward to Ch4, but we need to have the house on the market and getting some interest first. Off to Homebase in the morning to get some paint as need to do up at least one more room before we can think about selling again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Shelley - congrats again for being PUPO.

Rachel - well done on the temp promotion. I think it's a good idea to give it a go, this way as you say when the perm position is advertised you can already know if you like it or not, and you'll be a good candidate. Looking forward to Saturday, too, it's been too long.

Em - I agree with the others that the waiting list is for DE, so make sure you check with them. I would be encouraged that they said you BMI is not an issue, because they are good at tailoring the tx to you and not just one size fits all (see how they discouraged us from going for DE instead of just trying to get our money). And about your age they are just making a general comment (not very polite, I agree!), when we were there for consultation the dr told us that I am relatively young for DE and I'm almost your age, they mean that for own eggs they would like you to have tx sooner than later, I guess. IVF there is definitely cheaper than in the UK, you can ask them and they'll send you all the paperwork so you can show it to DH. Good luck hun.

Cathie - I'm so excited about your possibility with Phil and Kirstie! It's my ever favourite show, and watching it with you and DH will be just fab. Good luck with the paiting.

Lisa - glad things are moving and hope you get your tx plan soon.

Jo - v good progress with Isaac, sure you'll feel like yourself now that you can sleep after all these months.

Thanks everyone for your comments and pm's, they mean a lot. We're leaving home in a few minutes to go to the scan. Woke up feeling so depressed but reading you guys helped so much! Now we'll have to go and brave the facts, I must admit I almost feel like chickening out and burying my head in the sand but unfortunately it's not an option.

Will let you know later.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

At work but wanted to send Rivka lots of love and cuddles for today              thinking of you and dh sweetie - will be back later for more personals xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - thinking of you and dh this morning.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka- can't stop thinking about you this morning hun   i have everything crossed for you xxxx 

Shelley - mmmmwwwwaaaahhhhhhh       






be back later, going to do a proper post seeing as I'm at work and have time


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Rivka, good luck today honey. I know you had a horrendous time there last time so hoping it is better news for you today. I do admire you for being so strong.

Shelley, well done on being PUPO!! Can't wait to hear all about it soon.

Tricksy, are you used to being home yet? How is Cropi? Was she pleased to see you? Can you tell us some dates of when you are free on Fridays so that we can arrange a Clarice House evening please? Glad you can come for the Avon party, even if just for a glass of wine or two! If there is anyone I have not invited please let me know cos it would be lovely to see some of you. Cath and Bhopes, sorry you can't make it.

Jo, well done Isaac! We have given Alex baby rice in the last couple of days and he is now sleeping through until 6.15 so I am pleased and feeling slightly more human at last! 

Cleo, glad you are enjoying your week off, you deserve it! How many weeks until your next holiday - will that be Easter?

Lisa, wow less than 2 months. I can understand you getting nervous now. Try not to worry, it will be great!

Rachel, fab news on being asked to cover a higher position, it will be great for your CV and I am sure you will do a fantastic job. Plus you have the added advantage of going back to your old position if you don't like it, but I am sure you will be great.

Emma, try not to feel down about things honey. We are all here for you and between us (well, not from me particularly but everyone else!) you will get all the advice you need re starting therapy again. Hope you are wearing that T-shirt proudly!!

Cathie, that is SO exciting about Relocation, I hope you get chosen. 

PiePig, how are you feeling? Not long now until your scan. Have they done your risk assessment at work yet? Hope you are okay.

Kitty, I can't comment on HSM as boys don't like that kind of thing lol! Shame eh!!

Liz, how is Faith these days? Would be great to see her again, I bet she is great fun now!

Louie, sounds like you and DH are having a lovely time together, and you deserve it. How is the dog hunting going? Any luck yet?

I have had 2 days from hell. Had a friend staying with her 11 year old son and he is a complete brat - tantrums, the works. Unable to share, would not let James borrow his maracas to play on the Wii, pushing James at the zoo and then pulling him by his coat hood. Calling Gordon "fat man" when we took him out to the pub for tea. Picky eater, never saying please or thank you. I could go on all day. Nasty nasty boy. We hardly ever see him so that is a good thing. We thought we would invite him and his mum over to give him the benefit of the doubt, but never again!

Hi to everyone I have missed, hope everyone is well. xxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quick posting to say am thinking of you Rivka.  Keeping everything crossed you & DH x

love

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - sorry hun, forgot about the dates. I am really quite clear at the moment for Friday nights!! The only dates I can't do are......13th March (all at Kitty's), 27th March, 24th April, 22nd May. 

back for personals later xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aaagh! Just realised I took a booking for a party on the 13th when I was meant to keep it free. Am such a numbnuts. Really sorry Kitty.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks, shall we say a Friday night in April or May then as it will give us a few weeks after Kitty's meet to look forward to seeing everyone again.

Can you put the dates you are all available please:

Friday 3:  Julia

Friday 10:  Julia

Friday 17:  Julia

Friday 1 May :  Julia

Friday 8 May:  Julia

The later dates would be preferable for me, as if I have to subject you all to the sight of me in a swimming cossie I need to have a few weeks to try and lose a few pounds first lol


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hope this works and the list is up to date? Any more birthdays, anniversarys, meet ups, due dates to add

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D13%252F13%255F10%255F17%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









9th Mar - Loui & Major Loui immunes review with Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts









13th Mar - Meet at Kitty's evening









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









28th Mar - Isaac's 1st Birthday









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO

4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday









27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









18th July - Cleo's baby is due









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









29th September - PiePigs pie will be cooked!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you put the dates you are all available please:

Friday 3 April:  Julia, Nikola

Friday 10 April (Good Friday):  Julia, Nikola

Friday 17 April:  Julia, Nikola

Friday 1 May :  Julia, Nikola

Friday 8 May:  Julia, Nikola


Any date for me


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Rivka -Thinking of u hunny


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I'm hoping and praying that you get good news today.

Shelley - Huge congrats on being PUPO - can't wait to hear all about it when you return.

Cathie - I can't wait to see you on Relocation - like Rivka it is my favourite program!

Tricksy - could you add DH and my immunes review with Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts for 9 Mar please - thanks

Rachel - good on you for being asked to do the managers job. And, great news that Reprofit will treat you for the immunes

DH and I are recovering (slowly) - it was definately the worst 24hrs I've had in a long time. I still feel sick all the time though. I wonder if this is like morning sickness?!!! 

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> Tricksy - could you add DH and my immunes review with Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts for 9 Mar please - thanks


Done hun xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Still trying to get round to doing personals!!!

Anyone fancy meeting up at the Crown next Thursday for a drink and a bite to eat 7pm??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Think I can do next Thurs Tricksy. Will check the diary for all the other dates.

Anybody bored and fancy some painting? I've only just started clearing the room out and am already fed up of it.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Tricksy - Next Thurs sounds good (DH has his company ball so am home alone - would you believe it other halves not invited!  )  Fishcakes for me, they are scrummy   x

CathB - hope you get to meet Kirstie & Phil, it's my all time fave show as well. Would be sad to see you move away tho'  

Loui - glad you're feeling better honey.  Lots of water and steer clear of dairy products until it passes.  

Little Mo - sorry about your nightmare few days, hope you get to enjoy the rest of the hols. Need to check the calendar at home but am so looking forward to a pamper session.  Do you think they'll give us a discount for a group booking?  

JoJo - that's really good news, hope little fella keeps this up - bet you feel tonnes better too. x

Rachel - that's good news on the job.  Hope they're paying you extra tho' x

Rivka - thinking of you honey       

Lots of love to all,

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Still no personals  

Thursday 26th Feb, 7pm, usual place

Tricksy
Julia
Cath
Bhopes


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

just got back from clacton where we visited dh's father and took the dog on the beach. A really lovely day. Am tired now.

Rivka - thinking of you hun.  

Julia - loving the fringe pics!! At the moment i can do any of the dates for Clarice House but as usual i will have to play it by ear and see how i feel.

Tricksy - am free on thurs too, but again as its my first week back at work after a lovely long relax i will have to wait til last minute. But really want to catch up with you all.

Em   


Jojo good news about Isaac hun.

Love to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey PUPO girl you home now My hosp app is cancelled tom so if you fancy it i could bring some lunch over to yours?? let me know.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yes im home vicky hunny,just cought up on everyone im feeling very tired so this is just going to be a post to tell u all about it,right there is something i have kept from u all so i will say sorry now,but me and greg made this decision a while ago and wanted to give ourselfs the best chance so i hope none of u think badly of me,im sorry i kept it secret but im proud of myself as i cant normally keep anything secret,well this is it ......... i have

                                                          2 GRADE ONES ON BOARD AND
                                                          1 GRADE TWO ON BOARD.
SO I HAD THREE PUT BACK,2 off them are gregs and one donor.i really hope u all dont think bad of us.so yes im PUPO WHOOP WHOOP and i dont really feel any different      they do things so much better out there i was not aload to get up untill i had been laying down for about 30 minutes after transfer,they reall looked after me and they were all hugging us wishing us luck it was lovely.started the claxan jabs and i really dont like them they sting lots and the ugestan makes me feel very strange like im pi***d so really thats it from me.i would love to do next thursday but i will need to be home before 10 pm i might get greg to drive me,so count me in pls.

cleo,hunny if u want to come here then thats cool or we could go out for lunch,havent got loads in managed to get some bread but greg has got to go shopping tomorrow as he wont let me go       but it would be lovely to see u hunny missed u.thanks for keeping everyone updated for me.  

rivka,hunny i have been thinking about u lots.   

emm,hun i have been on reprofits waiting list for a long time went on there back in november i think and i couldnt have treatment untill august this year so thats why we went to athens,but cant see how there waiting list can be so ,long for ur own eggs.  

right im sorry but im so tired havent been home long,thanks for all ur messages lots of love to u all.      just need lots of              now but im feeling good.xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - wooohooo hon so pleased for you!!!     Why don't we see how yu feel tom. I can either pick up some lunch and come over or i can get you and we'll go to clarice house?? Got some work to do in the morning but will be ready for about 1pm.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hun ireally dont mind,clarince house sounds nice or here i really dont mind hunny shall i phone u in the morning??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - Phone or text hun, we'll decide tom.


Blimng hosp app was for face results and the consultant is sick so who knows when i'll get my results. Guessing that its nothing serious as they don't seem in any rush, had it removed 8 weeks ago.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Friday 3 April:  Julia, Nikola

Friday 10 April (Good Friday):  Julia, Nikola

Friday 17 April:  Julia, Nikola

Friday 1 May :  Julia, Nikola, Deb

Friday 8 May:  Julia, Nikola


I might be able to do the 10th or 17th of April but as its my friends birthdays I'd better wait and see if they have any plans first.  can't do the 8th may we are seeing jimmy carr!!

Also count me in for the Crown next thurs assuming our wardrobe delivery turns up ok, otherwise I'll probably be trying to sort that out....anyones DH fancy coming over and helping John put it together?  

Rivka - I hope you are OK

Shelley - great news honey and well done for keeping it secret, I think you have done the right thing.  Shame the drugs are making you feel a bit bleughh though.

Love to all....off to look at Julias fringe photos!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

what a pain though have they said when u have got to go again,just dont go stressing about it like u said if it was serious they would have seen u by now.wi;ll text tomorrow.but would be nice to see u hun.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - woohoo - that is eggcellent news - 3 embies on board - that is wonderful. Please make sure you rest lots now - try not to do any housework or cooking if you can                   

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - Woohoo hun that is fantastic, nothing wrong with having 3 on board hun, it gives you an even better chance xx when is your test date now you put your feet up and rest, don't go out tomorrow, have lunch at home   glad you can come next Thursday, I don't think we'll be that late, we normally leave about 9 don't we 

Loui - your bug sounds horrendous, i hope your feeling better now   missing you loads  

Julia - your hair is lovely, the fringe really suits you. Really does look like you've lost loads of weight  

Cath - how exciting with relocation, i love that programme   

Debs - hope that your ok? it will be good to see you next week as well

Cleo - Bet your bump is doing well now?? my friend who is due the same time as you came round last night and she has a proper little bump now. She was worried that she hasn't felt any movement yet but i said it was probably a bit early?? 

Bhopes - how on earth can a company have a staff ball and not invite the other half's??    tight arsed wotsits   however, that means you can come so not all bad eh  

Thursday 26th Feb, 7pm, usual place

Tricksy
Julia
Cath
Bhopes 
Cleo 
Debs 
Shelley  Until Proven Otherwise!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Rivka I'm fearing the worst as we have not heard from her


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Nope, afraid not, was hoping perhaps someone else might have


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Friday 3 April:  Julia, Nikola

Friday 10 April (Good Friday):  Julia, Nikola, Cathie 

Friday 17 April:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie

Friday 1 May :  Julia, Nikola, Deb, Cathie 

Friday 8 May:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie

Not heard from Rivka at all. Thinking of you hun if you're reading. Didn't want to text in case it upset you.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

No i havent heard anything from Rivka - hope your ok hun     

Shelley  - Wooohhhhoooooo soooooooooo happy for you hun that your are PUPO with 3 on board    , you can relax now and put your feet up and look after yourself   

Cath - Me and DH are sooooooooooooo jealous of you being on relocation ,  we LOVE that programme - can we be in the background mowing the lawn or something when they come round     mind you DH might try and run off with Kirsty   

Loui - Hope your feeling better soon, sounds horrible!

Tricksy - I can do next Thursday  

With Clarice House this is a bit difficult for me as i'm gonna be away the 17th, the 1st i'll be PUPO (hopefully) so can't do that one and the 8th is the day after my birthday and we're planning to go away for that too. So i can only do the first date at the moment.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone. This is Rivka's DH.

First, I want to thank everyone for caring for us so much.   
I have not seen you for a while, and I hope to see some of you again sometime soon.  

Rivka had a scan today and, unfortunately, the result is as we expected, the embryo stopped developing during the sixth week, and this happens like this for the sixth time, and nobody can explain why.

Now we are back home for a quiet night in.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Rivka and DH   I wish there was something that could be done for you, or even an answer as to why.  I don't know what else to say other than that we are absolutely gutted for you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Dear Rivka and DH, i am so sorry to hear your news. I wish they could give you some answers to help you understand more why this is happening. I'm thinking of you both and sending you huge   . Words seem to fail me at this terrible time. Love cleo and Dh xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka and DH, as Shelley said, we are all absolutely devastated for you both. It is so unfair why you should have to go through this time and time again. Give Rivka a big hug from us all. So so sorry to hear this news. xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Friday 3 April:  Julia, Nikola, Emma

Friday 10 April (Good Friday):  Julia, Nikola, Cathie

Friday 17 April:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma

Friday 1 May :  Julia, Nikola, Deb, Cathie

Friday 8 May:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma (possibly)

The later the better for me too please - due to trying to loose weight also  

Rivka and Dh, oh lord i am so so very sorry for you both     how very cruel and especially so after everything else that has happened recently - sending you both my sincere love and thoughts - we are here for you both - much love      




Shellbell - woo bloody hoo my darlin' - you are PUPO     thats fantastic - and good on you for putting 3 embies back babe - i think its a fab idea - sending you lots of positive vibes        

Cleo - as you have already said, im sure its nothing to worry about sweetie - but heres a hug anyway   

Cath - got that wii set up yet? wish i lived closer then i would come and help out with the painting hun  

Little Moo Moo - LOVE the fringe  

JoJo  - well done on the controlled crying - Issac must have ready to go through the night hun, think its fab news, bless his heart  

Lisa - hope your day at work wasnt too bad hun, all this overtime will be worth it in the end    

Kitty - hope you have been enjoying hsm3    rather you than me!!

Bhopes - hope your ok sweetie xx

Piepig and little piglet - hope your ok, big hugs   

Tricksy - hope you have settled back into work life after your lovely hols - please could you add my endocrinologist follow up on 11th March, thanks  

Really must clear up from dinner! - hate that job!!!  

Love to all


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley and Greg - CONGRATULATIONS!! We are so pleased for you. Spookily I saw a pic in this week's Closer (classy mag!) of a girl with triplets - that could be YOU!!!   I really don't blame you for going for 3 and wish you a very quick 2WW! So pleased that it all went well. Take care and take it easy!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, you are always clearing up after dinner - top tip - use paper plates and plastic cutlery - it cuts down the job of washing up lol


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

evening all

rivka and dh so sorry to hear your news. So unfair. take care of yourselves  

Cath i too love the prog. That's brill if you go on it. Sorry you can't make mine.

Tricksy love the list of dates. I can make next thurs if that's ok. Be nice to catch up again.

Little Mo I would have loved to have joined you all for the Clarice house meet but i'm away in april and won't be able to have any time off for ages. Sorry your visitors were so awful.

Shelley that's fantastic news. PUPO with 3. Take it easy, how long you off work?  Do you think athens was better than isis? Would it be worth going there for ivf without de? I'm prob gonna have ovarian reserve test next week so will know a bit more after that.

PIepig/ cleo hope you're both ok.

Bhopes/ Angel how you feeling today?

I have had a really low day today  Think af on way. Was i really hoping that i would be one of the statistics of people who had failed treatment and then fell preg! Gone off DH again. think it's making me lose interest in everything again. Moan over sorry.

Love to all kittyx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

forgot to say...Reikilisa can icall by you again if you're meeting next thurs? xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for being there for us. I cannot write much at the moment, feeling too sad, but just to let you know I really appreciate all your support and DH too.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - oh darlin thank you for your lovely message - we are here anytime, when you need us my love - sending you big hugs            



Little Mo said:


> Emma, you are always clearing up after dinner - top tip - use paper plates and plastic cutlery - it cuts down the job of washing up lol


Great idea hun - but environmentally thinking how could i dispose of all that waste tut tut tut 

Kitty - know what you mean about going off your dh - happens to me frequently   hope af is not too hard on you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

rivka -        

Em - i only nipped to th loo and u left me


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rivka - lots of love to you hun      

Kitty - Yeah i'm going thursdaty that'll be great hun - see you next week


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - i didnt go anywhere babe   good to chat though!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

reikilisa thanks. I should be earlier next week. will text you before then tho x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka and dh - so sorry to hear your sad news. It's so unfair that this has happened to you again. You know where I am if you need anything.   

Shelley - forgot to say what great news about your embies. And great that 2 were with Gregs sperm. Will keep everything crossed for your 2ww (though that might make the painting tricky   )


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Rivka:
   I'm so sorry hun life is so unfair thinking of you both at this time take care   

Shelley;
Congratulations on being pupo and deciding to have 3 put back, Glad 2 were dh's he must be pleased. I hope the 2ww does'nt drive you 2 mad.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Rivka and dh -   I'm so sorry.  



Little Mo said:


> Shelley and Greg - CONGRATULATIONS!! We are so pleased for you. Spookily I saw a pic in this week's Closer (classy mag!) of a girl with triplets - that could be YOU!!!


Just think Shelley, each 1 of these can split again and u could end up with 6  And don't worry about keeping secrets hun, I'm sure most of us have kept something to ourself.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka and DH - I am so very, very sorry to hear your sad news. I don't know what to say to make things better for you so I am seinding you a cyber hug (hhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggg)

Kitty - I am sorry you are feeling so low - after each IVF I thought that I might possibly get pregnant the month after a failed cycle as the drugs coud still all be in my system, but it didn't happen. Big hugs to you too.

Cathie - I forgot to mention ages ago, but have you seen an accupuncturist for your migraines? My big sister gets them and I recommended an accupuncturist who diagnosed that she always got them at a certain time of the month. She now goes twice a month and rather than having a 3-4 day debilitating migraine they are controlled to just half a day - she is so much happier. Also, what happens at a doggy party? Sounds like fun (if all the owners can control their dogs of course!).

JoJo - is Isaac still really taking to the controlled crying? It sounds amazingly successful - well done!

Debs and Cleo - how are you both doing?

DH and I are finally over our D and V's - it was not pleasant, thankfully we have 2 loos! I did get the job back in the Army and so I start next Wed (yikes, it seems too soon but I have had 2 months of paid leave so I can't complain!). Not sure how busy it will be but I know I've got a nasty 45 min commute each way each day - but at least it's by car. For this job I am telling myself that I only have to endure the commute until I am either too sick with morning sickness or until I am due - what a great goal! Hope this makes sense as I did give up working (under Gideon's advice as it might have been making me stressed) and then I started working again as he said stress wasn't a factor in not conceiving. So, I am working to take my mind off everything again. Once we have had our immunes review in March we will then see when we are going to cycle again. 

Forgot to mention that we have been dog sitting a 6 month old cocker spaniel (my next door neighbours) - who is absolutely gorgeous but v v v mad. Although she can pee and poo on command (amazing) she can't sit still for more than 10 seconds and is in to everything. This morning she raided our bin (we had friends over for dinner last night and so there were lots of yummy leftovers that we couldn't face) - and she dragged them all out of the bin - I am hoping that she's OK because she did eat a chocolate and nibbled on a raw chicken breast (we threw it out because we weren't sure if it had partly defrosted on the move up here). Just before our friends arrived last night she dug a plant out of it's pot, peed on a rug and tore lots of magazines up - she is so naughty!!! We are definately not getting a working cocker puppy! we have been to see one black lab puppy but it was 16 weeks old (no-one else wanted it) and obviously had something wrong with it's eye lashes as she had big brown hairless patches around each eye, which when I phoned my vet up, she told us not to have her as it could be an indication of ingrowing eyelids (v painful and costly to try to sort out) so we left empty handed. DH's dad is going to look at another puppy for us in Suffolk in the next couple of days which will be ready in a few weeks. I forgot to ask whether I can take a dog to work, if I'm told no, DH will have her as he has his own office (but I want to have her!).
Lots of love,
Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Rivka & DH - sending you all our love to you both               This just seems so unfair.  x

Shelley - well done sweetie on being PUPO, hope you're resting good and proper.  Are you taking the 2ww off work?        Athens sound really impressive.  Did you manage to get any shoes out there? x

Loui - glad you both feeling better, hope you can get a woofer soon.  Great news about the new job, will it be similar to your work before? x

Angel - how you doing sweetie?  Have you heard back from ARGC?  Did you reply to Reprofit to clarify what they said?  I think everyone's right it must be a wait list for DE. 

Kitty - hope you're feeling better.  I think we all have moments with our DHs - I certainly do so your not alone.  

Cleo - sorry about the hospital messing you around.  If it was anything urgent they would have called you in, so try not to fret x

Piepig -   made me laugh about the wardrobe.  Hope you're doing ok? x

 to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok?

Anyone got exciting weekends planned?  We've got the new door coming - again!  

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls - the sun is out   woo hoo  

Bhopes - nope not heard back from ARGC   very disapointing, i havnt prgressed any furthur with Reprofit cos dh dosent want to go abroad to do tx, says it will be too stressful with the language barrier and travelling, and i cant do it alone! - how are you doing hunny?  

Rivka and dh - thinking of you both loads and loads      

Loui - glad your both feeling better - hope your settled where you are now xx

Still gotta wait until 11th March until we see the Endocrinologist - but now Stephan at Reprofit has put it in my head my ohss MAY not have been due to being overweight i just want to get on with tx, wherever that is. ISIS want me to be a certain weight but will the same apply elsewhere? i just dont know what to do, should i make some appointments to go to say ARGC and maybe BourneHall really need some advice here cos as i said to Bhopes dh is not interested in going abroad   but i just want to get moving - feel we have already lost so much time   - sorry for the rant!!!!!......................back later xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel -   from what I've read, each clinic seems to have its own criteria on weight. It's worth a call to the clinics for information, and get specifics. You know me, always want a second opinion on things!

B - hope the door comes this time.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Girls

Wot a long week that is...........this working every day sucks     Still i need the money wot with all the decorating and Reprofit,  getting my treatment room replastered in two weeks and while he's here he's going to replaster the landing and my bedroom ceiling so its gonna be mess, mess and more mess   I've got no carpet  

Good news ...... GOT MY TREATMENT PLAN     Bad news...... gotta transfer 1000 euros deposit    
when i saw the email my tummy just flipped feel nervous already  

Rivka - Been thinking of you lots my lovely and i hope that your finding your way through this horrible time   

Loui - Well done on getting your new job    Glad your feeling better

Em - I agree with Cath maybe a few calls to Bourn and ARGC to find out there criteria,  Did Isis say that your weight caused the ohss then ?

Debs - Good luck for sunday      

Have a good weekend everyone

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - woo hoo     thats fab news you have your treatment plan - it must all seem so real now - and i know its scary hunny, we are here for you though    well done on the overtime - it will be worth it in the end   In answer to your question, ISIS never said my weight was the 'reason' for my ohss but a 'factor' of! along with some other factors  

Cath - thanks for your advice hun  

What we all up to this weekend then? we are off to a surprise '50th' tomorrow - i can remember when it used to be 18th and 21st birthdays! when did i get so old  

I know we are looking into Clarice House for a pamper session but i meant to mention that the Aqua Spa at Center Parcs are doing 5 spa experiences for 99pound - which would work out at 20pound each for a 3hour relaxing in their saunas and steam rooms etc - just an idea   

 love to all xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

im really peed of as i want to start a diary on my treatment but there isnt anything for donor cycles and i have asked someone to point me in the right direction but none of the mods have replied,but oh well.had a lovely afternoon with vicky today we went to clarince house for lunch yum yum.nothing really to report couple of cramps but nothing really,i so hope this works just want the next 2weeks to go quick.just wish i knew.

cleo,thanks for today it was lovely thanks for picking me up.ru feeling less full now      wont tell u all how much she at today      only joking hunny u still look amazing.   

rivka,hun just dont no what to say this is so unfair for this to keep happening to u,just wish they could find out why,but hunny we are all here for u any time     

jo,thanks for the reminder that the embies could devide  more been trying not to think of that      could u imagine how scarey.glad isaac is starting to go through the nite. 

bhopes,hi hun and thanks,when is transfer for u?cant be long now surely?will be nice to see u thursday.  

tricksy,how ru feeling now ur home?have u had any sunbeds to keep ur tan uplovely to chat to u for abit on ** lastnite.cu thursday.   

julia,hi hun how ru ,that little boy u had stay with u sounds like a right little s**T dont blame u for not wanting him to stay again.looking forward to seeing u to thursday.  

kitty,hi hunny how ru?hope u not feeling so down now,it is so hard sometimes,when have u got ur amh test?well i hope its good news.glad kittys birthday went well,glad u can make thursday.sorry but i wont make it to urs as fridays for me are hard as i dont finish work till 8pm,sorry hun.  

loui,hi hun,glad u and dh are feeling better now and how exciting getting a puppy hard work though,and how good that u have got a job with the army again but a bummer about all the traveling.when can u come down here for a visit?well take care.   

cath,hi hun how ru we looked out for u at stansted but couldnt see u so u must have been off,the puppy party sounds like abit of a nightmare but u got through it,hope u can make thursday.   

liz,hi hun thanks for ur messages,how is faith doing?well hope ur ok?? 

emm,hi hun sounds like ur having a tough time with what to do with treatment but im sure u will get some answers soon and get started shame dh doesnt want to go abroad,its really not that bad.well heres a really big    

lisa,hi hun not long now and it goes to show how quick its moving with stephan contacting u,it will soon be u to pupo.look forward to seeing u thursday.   

debs,hi thank u so much for sorting that  cd out for me and bring it over thats really lovely of u to do that,hope u have a nice evening at ur friends and can i say ur looking lovely u have a real glow about u.im sure everything will be fine for ur scan sunday we are both thinking of u.         well look forward to seeing u thursday.take care hunny.  

rachel,hi hun  how ru?hope u can make thursday aswell.   

think i have posted to everyone i really hope i have my head is abit mushy sorry,right better go take care everyone and lots of love to u all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Shelley - glad you are in a positive mood, here's to a quick 2ww with the evr best results  

Em - I agree a second opinion is always a good idea. I think clinics abroad are less hung up about weight than here, but maybe it's just my impression. Hope your results arrive soon.

Lisa - how exciting about your tx plan! Must make it all so real. So when are you planning to go?

B - hope that door arrives.

Little Mo -   about that naughty little boy, hope you don't entertain him again.

Loui - commuting is a pain   but hope the job is worth it. 

Rachel - see you tomorrow  

Cathie - thanks for being there for me today   hope you got teh decorating done.

Had an okay day (working from home) but rather shakey evening. Am sad about everything together at once, I think things are catching up with me (and missing dad a lot). 

Also forgot to say yesterday that in the scans they found that I have quite a large cyst on my left ovary which is probably what is causing the pain I have there, also a fibroid that starts developing in the back of the womb. I'm convinced all these came out because of the rough time I've been having in recent weeks. I was told to follow up the cyst, probably in 3 months, and see. I can't even feel worried that any of it could affect my fertility as it's all pointless anyway. My mum's been really supportive which is good. She thinks I should go back on the pill, which sounds mad, but the idea is that I do get pg but with excatly the same sort of m/c 6 times there's no chance anything will come of another one but heartache. It feels really weird and sad but I think I'll go for it.

Contacted social services and told them we're having a bad time and want to delay things for at least a month or two. Frustrating not to be going anywhere, but we really can't cope with anything more at the moment.

Love to you all,

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Rivka and DH - words can't say how unfair life is sometimes and I can only send you lots of big hugs right now      .  I don't blame you for wanting to go on the pill when all this is over either. and it sounds like it is good advice from your Mum.  I'm sure your sw in social services will understand why you want to put things on hold for a little while too.

Shelley - How exciting about your embies     - could we be seeing triplets on here soon I wonder?  (hopefully not sextuplets for you though as Jo Jo suggested  ) Your test day is while I am on holiday so please text me and let me know your news!

Lisa - fantastic that you have your tx plan      - what is it?  Can you pm me and let me know - I am not suprised your tummy flipped - it must feel like things are really happening now.

Loui - congratulations on your new job although shame about the commute.  I hope you manage to find a puppy soon (I felt so sad when I heard about the little lab with ingrowing eyelids) although it sounds like you have your hands full with your neighbour's dog at the moment.

JoJo - fab news on the controlled sleeping.

Cath - how exciting about possibly going on Location Location - will keep my fingers crossed for you that this works out - hope you get all the painting done soon (I hate painting!).

Julia - I have been watching your updates on ******** and can't believe you have cut in your fringe after trying to grow it  out for so long! Couldn't find where you had posted the pics though of your new look.

Tricksy/Shelley - I'm sorry but I don't think I will be able to make Thursday evening this time as it is likely I will have to work late - it is my last week in work before going on holiday early Saturday morning and I am already wondering how I am going to fit it everything in.

Kitty - sorry you have been feeling low this week - as with Loui I think after my first couple of IVF's getting pg naturally was something in the back of my mind too so I know exactly how you feel - just makes it more real somehow that things haven't worked, but although I know it is easy to say don't give up hope.  Also when you have your AMH test it is not an indicator of egg quality only the reserve so don't worry too much.  Also, I think Little Mo got told she had poor egg quality and look at her now!

Emma - the ARGC are not brilliant at getting back to people as although I think they are really good in terms of success rates etc  they seemed quite under staffed when I was cycling there and hence prioritise people who are having tx (and they then call all the time!) so I would chase them up if I were you for an application form.  

Debs - thinking of you tomorrow  

 Hello to everyone else.

Right - Clarice House dates (think the only one I def can't do is the last one as I will be in Reprofit):

Friday 3 April:  Julia, Nikola, Emma, Rachel

Friday 10 April (Good Friday):  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Rachel (maybe)

Friday 17 April:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma, Rachel

Friday 1 May :  Julia, Nikola, Deb, Cathie, Rachel

Friday 8 May:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma (possibly)


Not much other news from me although was feeling a bit   yesterday as the ARGC left a message on my answerphone saying that (after I have been waiting patiently for 2 months) they had to cancel my follow up consultation on Wednesday - they have offered Tuesday or Saturday instead but I am not sure I can make either day as we are going away on Saturday and it may be difficult to sort Tuesday off in work at such short notice.  But, hey ho, what can you do I suppose - we know what we are planning to do anyway.

Anyway better go,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Guys, hope everyone is ok?? Its hard keeping up with personals at the moment but here goes!! 

Rachel - Where are you going on holiday?? Not surprised your a bit hacked of with ARGC, they just don't realise that our lives revolve around treatment and appointments, its so hard. Shame that you can't come on Thursday but i totally understand, the fortnight before we came away was mentally busy trying to get everything clear before we went away, Good luck xxxx 

Rivka -    its so hard when you don't get reasons for things happening, and so hard to decide what to do next when the likelyhood of it happening again are very high, I really feel for you hun and totally understand where your coming from. You need a break, you've had such a terrible time of it over the last couple of months, you must to emotionally drained    Take care hun and you know where we are if you want us  

Shelley - hope you had a good nights sleep hun and your embry's are snuggling in tight   sounds like you had a lovely lunch with Cleo, i hope your taking it easy though and resting lots   We havn't had any sunbeds yet but we're going to have some this weekend. My Dad's just been round and he said that we are not as brown as normal but we didn't have any sunbeds before we went and I think this has made a difference. 

Em - Hope that you hear back from ARGC soon, its a shame that DH will not look into going abroad, the waiting lists are so much shorter and they are cheaper as well. I think that ARGC are one of the most expensive...but with very good success rates so its a double edged swords (Rachel will be able to confirm or deny whether thats true) How are you doing with your weight loss?? its so hard to lose weight....and keep it off! I've been eating for England this week, I've discovered the Fabulous Bakers Boys King Cupcakes, they are bloody gorgeous and i must of eaten one every day this week   Have a good time at your party tonight

Lisa - How exciting, what is the treatment plan like when are you starting Working full time sucks, I hate doing it and try my very best to sneak at least 1/2 a day off on a Friday. Oh it must seem all the more real now having the plan. Its scary isn't it. Is the protocol very different to Isis's 

Bhopes - Have you got your new door fitted? Its a gorgeous day today, the sky is so blue and the sun is shining. I've got a riding lesson this afternoon so it should be nice. Mind you I rode yesterday for the first time in a month and oh my god my legs are killing me! How are you feeling?? hope your ok  

Loui - Glad that you are feeling a little better now, D & V is so draining, fingers crossed you feel better soon xx Our cocker (now almost 13) had ingrowing eye lashes they caused her a lot of discomfort, her eyes used to water a lot and you know how uncomforable it is for us to have an eyelash in our eyes. Amber ended up having an op, she had a full facelift (I kid you not!) and that pulled her whole face upwards and she now has no problems at all. Luckily she was insured as it was a very expensive op and we had to take her Milton Keynes way to get it done. Congrats on your new job, sounds like you've had a bit of a touch there  

Jojo - how are you feeling this week after having unbroken sleep?? bet its great. hope that life at home has settled down for you with the boys as well. Been thinking of you xx

Cath - How is the decorating going?? Its very exciting that you could be on relocation, when are they coming back to you?? Are you still busy at work? both the chocolate and the airport?? 

Julia - Your hair looks fab hun. Is little Alex sleeping through now?? Did you decide to give up feeding all together?? Really looking forward to seeing you on Thursday xx

Kitty - Not long until your holiday now, my friend is in Oz at the moment and she is loving it. Si and I really want to go but I understand that you need to have plenty of time to explore (I was amazed yesterday when I found out it takes 9 hours to fly from one side of Oz to the other   )  We are going to go to Oz when we do our plan b in 9 years time   You must be very excited

Liz - Wow Faith is almost 2    where has the time gone, its amazing. How is work for you now? is it fitting in alright with Faith and the baby sitting?? 

Well I think that I've got everyone? 

What is everyone up to this weekend?? I've got a lesson this afternoon and then we are going for a sunbed. Tomorrow I'm going to ride in the morning and then we are going to go to Banquet for lunch with my Mum, so a nice weekend   A lay in was planned this morning but my Dad rang at 8.45am so not a very long one but hey ho better than nothing  

Ok i really need to go and get stuff sorted.

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx 

ps has anyone seen Confessions of a Shopoholic?? I really want to go and see it, it looks great


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

how lovely is it to have a saturday of  im loving it we went out and about this morning and then went to millsoms for early dinner it was amazing but im very full now and for some reason im feeling really tired,so im home now and i might have a nap lovely,apparently today is the day that my lovely embies start implanting so fingers crossed.well gonna go as im so tired be back later.oh and tricksy i would love to go see that film greg doesnt like thart sort of thing,it looks so good and funny.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - hope you had a good lesson, and relaxing sunbed. 

Shelley - dinner at Milsoms then a nap sounds lovely. All good things for the embies!

Rivka - glad I could be there for you. The decorating did get done thanks, and the carpet is down. Just need to work out where to put everything back  

Rachel - how frustrating thatyour appt has been moved. A holiday sounds nice. 

Lisa - great news that you have the treatment plan. It's understandable that you're nervous. Also good news on the renovations for your treatment room. It's going to be fab as you'll need to work from home once you have your baby.

Angel - the centreparcs things looks good value. I'd be up for that (outside school hols!).

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Am shattered. Nights last night, which wasn't too bad, but then a party this afternoon that was a mare. The mum had asked a few other mums/dads to stay around during the party and they all stood in the same room chatting at the tops of their voices whilst I was trying to explain to the kids what they needed to do. Couldn't hear a thing. Was v glad to come home for a rest.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just got back from a lovely day in Milton Keynes where we saw DH's aunty, uncle, cousins and nan (she's 93!). They had bought us a few things for the baby which made me cry!! Also his aunt swung a pendulum above my belly to find out the sex, she said she is never wrong and thinks its a boy. 

I'm very tired now as last night we were awoken at 2am with our car alarm going off. Couldn't find any reason for it but i hate things like thatt and couldn't sleep very well after. Cassie wasn't barking at all so i suspect it was just an animal.

Rivka -   you really have been through it hun. i'm not surprised you have put the adoption process on hold until you feel stronger. Thinking of you.

Tricksy - a sunbed hey!! Topping up your tan so you can make us all look pasty on thurs     I'm always whiter than white, never go very brown  . I have felt what i think is the baby moving but its only flutters and to be honest i can't be sure that's what it is as i have nothing to compare it to. I think some people feel it early and others can be as late as 25 weeks. 

Shelley - thanks for a lovely day hun. I was sooo stuffed after lunch that i skipped dinner and just had some fruit   I did eat alot didn't I? imagine how much you'll be eating for 3!!     Enjoy your time off and rest.

Cath - hope you get some rest hun, your party sounds a nightmare. parents are such a pain. When they come to assemblies they leave their mobiles on and actually answer it right in the middle. Or they sit there chatting!! 

Em - sorry you're finding it hard to make decisions hun. Its hard trying to think about going to other clinics. Why don't you post your questions on the relevant threads on here and see if someone can help you?? 

rachel - Where are you off to on your hols? Hope your follow up at AGRC brings some answers.

Julia - i think i'm going to give Clarice house a miss as i actualy won't be able to do alot there and its quite expensive. If you have a treatment do you get into the pool etc for free?? I know that just to use the pool its £15 and i thought you needed to be signed in by a member?? My membership is frozen at the moment. I thought if you were having food or drink there too perhaps i could come along for that. Also i don't think i would feel comfortable in a swimming cossie. Sorry to let you down.

Lisa - fab news hun that you have tx plan!!! Not long now hey. Hope your bedroom gets finished soon. Meant to say that i finally read a thousand splendid sunshines and thought it was fab!

I know that isn't everyone so hello to anyone i've missed.

Love cleo xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - A Thousand Splendid Suns was one of my holiday books and I thought it was amazing too. The Kite Runner by the same author is also meant to be very good, I'm going to get that. Richard Hammonds On the Edge was another very good book, had me in tears on more than a few occasion! 

Shelley - That'd be great going to the pics, when do you want to go? Wednesday night is Orange Wednesday, it starts at 8 which would be fine for me as I finish my Pilates at 7, do you fancy that? Or I can do Tuesday or Friday? 

Em - Center Parks sounds good but its quite a way, just had a look at the website and its 60 miles from Colchester and will take 1 1/2hrs   I think it may be a little far BUT if everyone else is up for it then its fine by me  

This is what Clarice House offer

Evening Spa
Our new Evening Bliss spa package has been launched in response to customer requests, particularly from those who live locally and find it difficult to take a day out of their busy schedules. Perfect for meeting up with friends, celebrating a birthday, a work team event or simply relaxing on your own, the Evening Bliss spa package includes: 

Arrive from 5.30pm 
Use of the Swimming Pool, Spa Bath, Sauna and Steam Rooms 
Swedish Back & Neck Massage (25 mins.) 
7.45pm for 8.00pm Three-course Dinner in our AA Award Winning Restaurant 
Includes slippers and towel hire 
Evening Bliss spa packages are available at Bury St. Edmunds Sunday to Friday and at Colchester Thursday to Friday. 


Evening Bliss Spa Package - Colchester ONLY
Wind down after a busy day and relax. 

Evening Bliss spa packages: 
Arrive from 5.30pm 
Use of the Swimming Pool, Spa Bath, Sauna and Steam Rooms 
Swedish Back & Neck Massage (25 mins.) 
7.45pm for 8.00pm Three-course Dinner in our AA Award Winning Restaurant 
Includes slippers and towel hire 
Price as per person 
Available Thurs - Fri 


£50.00 


Hope everyone is having a good weekend? my lesson went well, although I have lost so much of my fitness I really struggled! It was so nice to be riding in the sunshine though. The sunbed was nice too  

Looking forward to seeing you all on Thursday night xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Sounds like all having a nice weekend. Must be the nice weather. I was in salon all day but did have the door open this afternoon which was nice.
I went to bingo last night. Sad i know but it was v good price money and i kept thinking if i won that would be towards my next treatment. Silly....didn't win of course! 

Loui thanks for the   . Good luck with your new job. My BIL and SIL have 2 cocker spaniels and theyre a bit mental  

Lisa glad you have your treatment plan. Not long now 

Shelley  shame you can't come to me but i'll catch up with you on thurs. Hope you're relaxing not being at work. How long you off?

Rachel sorry won't get to meet you again thurs. Where you going on hol.? Thanks for your kind words.

Rivka    

Piepig hope you're ok

Cleo you too

Cath  sounds like party was a bit of a nightmare. 

Angel how are you?

Tricksy I'm thinking i should have a couple of sunbeds before i go away. I'm so white i couldn't possibly get my body out. 

Sorry everyone i've left out

Looking forward to seeing some of you again thurs

I am having my AMH blood test on wed 4th march 12pm. Anyone free to meet for lunch maybe at that pub as you come out from isis before you go back on A12 opposite honda garage.

Enoy rest of weekend everyone, love and hugs

kittyx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thought i would say a quick hello to everyone  hope everyone is doing well  

Laura


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all.

Does anyone fancy SING ALONG A SOUND OF MUSIC?? It is on at the Ipswich Regent on Thursday 19 March at 7.30pm, £16.50 per ticket. Just thought it might be fun - I went before about 8 years ago and it was quite a laugh. Just looked on the website and there are still plenty of tickets, although don't know how quickly they are selling. Some people dress up as nuns or the Von Trapp children but you don't have to.

I meant to come on earlier and do loads of personals but am not just off to bed so will be back tomorrow. Hope you are all having a lovely evening xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Count me in Julia. I love the Sound of Music (and know I'm really really sad).


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies,

Cleo - sounds like you felt the baby, I think 1st babies are supposed to feel like fluttering, so that's great. Good that enjoyed meeting your relatives.

Tricksy - must have been a perfect day for riding, such lovely weather. I am totally out of my fitness and can't even imagine running or cycling, but feeling too down to start again - and anyway better to wait until after the D&C  

Rachel - was so good to see you yesterday, and you look lovely. Enjoy your hols. Hope ARGC get back to you soon.

Lisa - is the treatment room being done now? I think I may want to go to one of your sessions when it's finished, I certainly could do with some relaxation. Thanks for your messages and sorry we crossed paths, will try to talk to you today.

Shelley - are you taking any time off? hope you are relaxing and good thing to be eating well too, embies must be all snuggling in nicely.

Julia - can't imagine you with a fringe, but sure you look cute. Hope to finally come to see you and teh boys when everything is sorted with me, will text you hun.

Cathie - well done for doing the room. Your party sounds like a nightmare   hope you have a relaxing Sunday.

Kitty - pity you didn't win but hope you had an enjoyable evening at the bingo.

Em, Debs, Loui - hello!

Had quite a hectic day yesterday, morning blood tests at the hospital, then a nice walk in the park with Rachel and her cute doggie (thanks Rachel for coming over!), then DH and me went to do some retail therapy  - needed a new hairdrier for me and a new radio/CD for the kitchen - both broke recently; plus I got some nice Estee Lauder face cream and mascara (felt I needed pampering!) and got a gorgeous gift pack which I didn't yet have the time to unpack   Then had to make a few long phone calls, including a friend who moved away abroad, so the evening started too late and took me ages to unwind, which is more difficult than usual anyway these days ... Today I need to do some freelance work, but will try to sneak in a little walk or something.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - sorry the parents at your party were awful - are you able to you limit the numbers that can stay next time?

Cleo - the fluttering sounds really cool - and a boy - that's great news!

Shelley - glad you are chilling out, wow, implantation happening now - how cool.

Rivka/Rachel - glad you had a lovely walk together.

Lisa - I wish I still lived locally - I really could do with reflexology at the moment

Tricksy - I'm glad you had a lovely ride yesterday

Julia - I haven't looked at your ** photo's to see your fringe but everyone is talking about it so I really must!

DH and I are back down in Suffolk in a few weeks, so I may be able to come down to Coli too - it would be great to catch up with some of you. We are coming down to pick up our new puppy! She is a black labrador, currently 4 weeks and DH's dad went to see her litter on Fri. We can't wait to take her home. We've been thinking of names and we would love to have something unusual, possibly to do with the outdoors and the colour black. So far we've come up with Teal (a black duck apparently), but the 'normal' girl's names we are thinking of are Tilly, Willow, Daisy - please let me know what you think - or give us some ideas of friend's dogs names !!!

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well its chaos here, dust and stuff all over the place can't wait for it to get sorted out  

Loui - Awwwwwwww a little puppy how lovely    No wonder you can't wait to bring her home,  some friends of ours have a black dog and its called "Inca" which is a nice name for a black one.

Rivka - Lovely to speak you to you and sending all my love to you both    

Debs - How did things go today?

Kitty - Sorry no winnings on the bingo     I love a bingo but i get over excited  

Cleo - glad you had a nice day with your aunty and the pendulem    ohhhhhhhh exciting,  glad you enjoyed that book hun  

Shelley - Hows the PUPO lady then?  Glad you had a nice day off on Saturday - whens test day?  I reckon you could be our first triplet mum on the board    

Cath - sounds like your party was terrible poor you - any news from Phil and Kirsty?  Was DH smiling from ear to ear about the tractor boys win last night......Steve was jumping all round the room, shouting at the top of his voice......dont know what the neighbours thought 

Rachel - Ohhhhh you lucky thing going on holiday with some nice sunshine, sorry about your consultation being canclelled what a pain  

Tricksy - Have a nice time at the Banquet today    If your worried about not looking as brown this time just sit next to me on Thursday night i'm so white i'm near on transparent!   Treatment plan looked totally confusing to be honest i just looked at it scratching my head then sent emails to Stepan to explain so i think i've got the hang of it,  the drugs have different names than the FET ones i had at Isis , but the heparins the same and with the D/regging you just have one injection rather than one every day so thats different.  I don't know whether i've got to start on my next period or the one after if its the next one that'll be in the next week and i've got no drugs yet       

Em - How are you?  any thoughts on what your going to do about other clinics?  

Jojo - How was half term?  Hope the unbroken sleep continues  

Liz - How are you hun?  Have you seen Benjamin Button?  Its really good but really long! Brad Pitt is sooooooooooo lovely lucky Angelina!!!

Julia - Your fringe looks really good your very brave though doing it yourself   

B - How are you?  Whens your next scan - are you going Thursday night?

Ta ta for now
love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry to have to post this but scan today was not good news. no heartbeat seen and only measuring 7+2. Don't think i'll be coming on thursday after all.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Debs -    I am sooooo sorry   this is so unfair, and I can imagine how much you and DH hurt. No words can make it better but wanted to send you a huge hug from me and DH. You know where I am if you if need to talk


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Debs. I'm so sorry to hear that.     You know where I am if you need anything.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Debs -     I don't know what to say but know that me and dh are thinkin of you and dh. Hun i am just so sorry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,sweetheart we are both so sorry words can not say anything to make u feel better but like i said in my text we are here for u anytime i feel so sad   ,take care hun and have time together.so sorry.all our love and support to u both.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

debs and dh  so sorry to hear that    it.s heartbreaking. take care


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - sweetheart       dh and i are so very very sorry to hear your news - sending our love and thoughts to both you and John - what heartbreaking news - if you want to talk,cry,rant or lots of hugs, im only up the road - can be with you anytime sweetie - thinking of you both


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,i have just read ur diary and hun my heart achs for u both       just wish i could do something for u.just take some time for u and dh and not making any decisions now.thinking of u so much much and just wishing i could give u a hug in person.take care hun and time.lots of love to u .


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I am so so sorry hun, its just so unfair and so cruel. As I said in my text I'm here anytime you want to chat/cry/scream down the phone or I can always come up if you want some company. I really don't know what else to say apart from take time and don't hide your emotions. We are all here for you, all the time    lots and love of love from me and Si xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - So so sorry hun     if theres anything you need or i can do please let me know,  its just so unfair and i know how you are feeling right now,  my love to you both     lots of love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Debs -         so sorry to hear your news.  My love to you and DH.
Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs -I'm so very sorry honey for DH and you. Life is so cruel and you don't deserve this at all. My heart goes out to you both    

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Debs, Gordon and I are sitting here in stunned silence, we just can't believe it. You and DH must be in bits at the moment, it is so unfair, you are both such wonderful people and you did not deserve for this to happen. I wish there was something we could do to make things better for you. Take care of yourselves, and as everyone has said, we are all here for you, if you ever need anything, day or night xxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

awww Debs I'm so sorry hun. I don't know what to say. I'm here anytime also.     My thoughts are here for u and dh.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,hun just tryed to send u a pm but ur in box is full.xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs, just wanted to say i hope they can get things sorted out for u quickly at the doctors,and that i did not stop thinking about u both lastnight and just thinking u are both lovely people that this should not of happened,i just hope u can get some answers soon aswell.im always here for u when ever ur ready take care hunny.lots love shelley.xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone

Well, I don't know if you are all feeling the same as me, but I do feel so dreadfully sad and utterly helpless after what has happened to Rivka and poor Debs. I am thinking of you both, and wishing there was something I could do that would ease all this sadness you must be feeling. 

Will get on soon and do personals xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ditto Julia - just when things were starting to look up for our thread, we have this tragic news - its heartbreaking - Debs and Rivka - we are all so close to each other that we feel your pain and loss - sending you lots of love


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - you summed it up perfectly. I hate that such horrible things happen to such wonderful friends and wish there was something we could do to help prevent it. Instead, all we can do is to be here for each other to help pick up the pieces. There's no justice in the world sometimes.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Omg, Debs, I'm so very very sorry and lost for words.  I'm so shocked.  Sorry I didn't have a chance to get on here until today.  Thinking of you both. God, this is just so unfair.                    Wish I could give you a proper hug x

Lot of love

Bx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Julia, Em, Cathie -   thanks for being such caring friends.

Debs -   thinking about you.

Modified: after many trials and tribulations finally managed to get the results of my HCG levels. There is only a slight rise, so no surprises there   I have a repeat scan booked on Thursday morning, to see that I didn't have a natural m/c by that time (not very keen on it, but then it would have meant not to go to hospital ...), and if not book me for the D&C. Feeling resigned and sad, but not shocked already.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I know everyone is feeling very sad by the recent events. I never know what to say as i know that ultimately its not going to make things any easier or better. You just feel helpless. We have al become so close, i know that fertility prolems brought us all together but we've all stuck around because we have become such good friends. 

Rivka and debs i've been thinking about you both so much. I hate the thought of the pain your are both going through. All i can do is send my love and let you know you are always in my thoughts and i am here for you both.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your kind messages.  Saw the GP this morning who has referred us to the hospital so we are off there tomorrow where I imagine they'll insist on doing their own scan and then hopefully we can be booked in for later in the week for whatever needs doing.

My sister (the pregnant one) has been texting with messages of hope saying maybe the machine was faulty and it'll all be ok so I've had to ask my other sister to give her a ring and ask her to stop cos its really not helping.  Think I might see if my mum and dad will come over this weekend as john is supposed to be working long days sat and sun (if he is up to going in) and I don't think i'm gonna want to be alone so hopefully they are free.

Rivka - I can't imagine what it must be like for you to have gone though this so many times before, I am finding this hard enough as it is, so truely my thoughts are with you and DH  

love to you all

xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

I ditto what Em, Julia and Cleo have all said,  I do feel helpless and its very hard to express on a board how upset it makes you feel to read about your good friends going through so much pain and hurt and theres nothing you can do or say to help or make your friends feel better.

Debs - I hope its not too distressing tomorrow at the hospital and i'm sorry that your sister keeps texting you, its one of the first things i thought of that you have the added pain of that to contend with i think your doing the right thing by having a word with your other sister.   

Rivka - Sorry that you've got to wait for another scan hun   

Big hugs to you both   

lots of love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

i know you all don't know me that well yet or i you, but i too really feel for debs and rivka. I too have been thinking of you both and your dh's and am so sorry you're going through such difficult times. Life can be so cruel. Please take care of yourselves


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I really don't feel that it's right to do personals today   

I feel so sad for you both Debs & Rivka, had a little cry for you both today. I just wish that I could wave a wand and make all of our dreams come true. We do deserve it, we have all been though so much ****e, its just not fair    

I just thank my lucky stars that i've got you lot as I really don't know where I'd be without you all. I love you all lots   

Debs - I can come up at the weekend and sit with you if you don't want to be alone  

Nite nite from a very sad Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thinking of you today Debs and Rivka - im sorry you have to go through another scan hunny - oh how i wish i could find the right words   

Group hug coming up instead though


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lots of Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

big hugs and lots of love to debs and rivka today         

should we all still go ahead with thursday night? with everything thats been going on or do u all think it will do us all some good?just dont want to feel anymore down,so im hoping if we all still go we can kind off cheer urselfs up,hope i havent said anything out of turn       well im not getting any symtoms really been weeing lots but then i have been drinking lot of water and i have been getting cramps im so scared as they sometimes feel like af pains,i just want test day here im so scared one point i feel really good then other times in just dont no.oh well only time will tell.hope everyone is ok.lots of love shellbell.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shell - to be honest I'm still really looking forward to Thursday and seeing everyone BUT if people don't feel like coming then thats not a problem and no one will think badly of anyone if they decide not to come, or if the majority want to postpone then I won't go on my own!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Debs and Rivka - thinking of u both and ur dh's.    I still don't know what words of comfort I can give u. But, I send all of my love to u all.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - just a thought, but if you want maybe who was going to meet up on thursday could come and see you instead? not sure if that would be too much for you or if anyone else agrees but just a thought that came to me - please dont feel any pressure - just want to try and help   

My dads is free if anyone fancies a meet up there again


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just wanted to send lots of          .

Piepig & Rivka - thinking of you both       

Love Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone just got back from the hospital, scan confirmed that there is no heartbeat   , dunno why we kept thinking maybe a miracle would happen    but i guess its difficult to let go of that little bit of hope.  They have no surgical slots this week so we have to go in as an emergency on friday and just wait until a surgeon can fit us in, gotta be there at 7.30am and have been told to pack an overnight bag in case they don't get round to us.  

Was talking to DH about thursday and he thinks that if you are all still meeting it might do me good to see you all and hopefully take my mind off things abit.  

tricksy - thanks for the offer of coming over at the weekend, mum and dad are coming over on saturday, so i just have sunday to fill.

rivka - massive hugs to you

shelley - keep up the PMA


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs     At least you now know whats happening, I'm so sorry that your worst fears have been confirmed, our minds play horrendous tricks on us during these times, its just so cruel    What a pain that you have to wait until Friday but at least you have a date. If you want company on Sunday just give me a shout and I'll gladly bring some lunch with me or just really naughty comfort food   see how you feel  

I'm still up for meeting on Thursday if you are, we could sit where we sat before out at the back in that little bit, its quite closed in there and a bit more private.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I am still up for the meet - I think we all need some hugs and reassurance at the moment. Debs, I think your DH is right, it will be good for you to talk about things, if you feel up to it of course. It has been such a roller coaster for you both recently, I hope we can provide you with some support.   Are you able to come Rivka?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Sorry that you have to wait till Friday for an emergency appointment    and that the scan did not bring you better news its so hard as you still want to cling on to that bit of hope    

I am still on for Thursday and looking forward to seeing everyone again with big hugs all round  

love Lis xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs/Rivka - I'm thinking of you both at this awful time. I'm sorry you have to go through more scans and then horrible surgery. I will be thinking of you on Fri Debs - I hope you aren't kept waiting around too long. 

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - so sorry the worst has been confirmed.   

I'll be there Thurs too. I think we all need each other at a time like this.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - im so sorry hun - and even more so that you have to wait until friday for your appointment  if you do feel up to going on thursday i am quite happy to come and pick you up if you like, or we can certainly go together anyway - let me know sweetie  

Love to all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - that would be fab if you don't mind?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - sweetheart, its the least i can do


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Speaking of lifts, Julia do you want picking up??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes please Tricksy - thank you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

will pick you up about 6.45 hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi all,

deb - i'm sorry hun you have to wait til friday   thinking of you.

Rivka - thinking of you too  .

I'm still coming on thurs too. I take it we're meeting at 7??

love to all cleo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just sorted out your bubbles hun, they didn't end in a 7   

Yep 7pm normal place


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies, just wanted to say how sorry I am for Debs and Rivka - my heart goes out to you both having to deal with the cruel things that keep happening. Just wanted to say my thoughts are with you and I just pray that one day our pain will be transfered into happiness when we all get what we dream of how ever we get there.

Hi to everyone else, sorry not good at posting but I find it so hard not to get obsessed if I keep posting and not cycling 

Just all seems so sad, and un fair


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Wish I could come on Thursday and join in with the   I hope u all have a good evening and have lots  

Love Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Debs - sorry bad news were confirmed, I know how heartbreaking this is   . 
I am a bit concerned about you being told you may wait overnight though, because it's a Friday. I had the misfortune (years ago) of starting to m/c on a Friday night and I was just kept in hospital all weekend without much support and nothing was done until the Monday, because no ultrasound was available at the weekend. 
Will DH be with you Friday morning? I would recommend that he makes a serious nuisance of himself nagging the staff in the morning, to make sure they fit you in the Friday and not keep you there over the weekend. 
Then if no complications (which should not happen) you can be discharge in the evening, tell them DH is taking care of you Friday night and that you have your parents with you on Saturday, otherwise they may be reluctant to let you go home. In my experience (I had to stay overnight twice and went home in the evening twice) you recover better at home, especially emotionally.

Spangle - thanks for coming on here to support us. Sorry things have been difficult for you too recently, and lots of luck with your referral.

Can I decide in the last moment if I'm coming tomorrow or not? I would love to see you lovely ladies and know I can get a lot of support. It's just that I have to see how I feel that evening, some days I'm so stressed that I feel physically ill and exhausted by the evening, and can't wind down all day (yesterday was like that). Hope that ok ...

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Debs -   I'm so sorry the scan didn't bring better news and that there's now a wait,  

Rivka/Debs - My heart really goes out to you both and I feel I'm so rubbish with words as to know what's right to say.  One thing that helped me when I was very very low and told my sister about the IF and having to have IVF, she said that she didn't know what to say to me but that she was standing with me all the way.  And I just wanted to say the same to you both we're here and standing with you altogether all the way.      I hope that makes sense, I am rubbish with words but hope it comes across as it's meant to. x

Spangle - how you doing honey? x

Tricksy - am suffering with a sniffly snotty cold at the mo (again!), so can I let you know tomorrow about meeting up.  Just don't want to pass it on and also need to get shot of it real quick. x

Love to all,

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning ladies,

tricksy,thanks hun didnt no who else to call i wanted to text vick aswell but no she wont beable to get to her phone,thank u hun.  

the reason im saying thanks to tricksy is i stupidly tested this morning and got a bfn so i was very stressed and upset and cant belive i done it as it is far to early to test im not meant to test till monday im just      like mad that that was far to early to test,cant belive i done it really am gonna struggle now to get my       up again pls let that be wrong and i do get a bfp pls pls pls


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley -   it is far to early test, and thats coming from a committed early tester.  totally ignore the result you got yesterday.

Rivka - thanks for your concern, DH is coming in with me on friday and will be staying as long as it takes, so hopefully between us we can badger them into getting us done asap, just want it done nowand i definately don't want to be staying in the hospital over the weekend.

Bhopes - thanks honey, I know how hard it is to try and convey on here how you feel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Shelley -   I want to second Debs and say please ignore the result you got yesterday     it's far too early. I'm   that Monday brings the news you (and we) want for you  

Debs - Don't blame you for wanting to get it over and done with, just be persistent with them hun on Friday. 
I was far too exhausted too have it out with them this time so it'll only be next week - hope they don't give me grief on Thursday about booking. 
So so sad we both need to go through this


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

rivka said:


> So so sad we both need to go through this


Oh Rivka and Debs      - its all so heartbreaking


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just to warn you i too have another cold   so im feeling pretty rough today - will let you all know tomorrow if im well enough for meeting up


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -   I don't blame you wanting it all over with on Friday.

Rivka -   have they not given you any news yet as to what/when you need to do next? 

Shelley - definitely way too early to test. Sam on the Moon tested around the same time and got a negative, then tested much nearer the time and got her bfp so it's definitely not over for you.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Debs:
I have only just come on here hun, I'm so so sorry for you and dh     I will be thinking of you friday and hope all goes well. Take care xx xx

Rivka:
You are always in my thoughts take care xx

Shelley:
Way to early!!!!  I tested on a wednesday and was meant to test on a friday and the test was very faint 2 days early!!!!
   

Lisa:
I have not seen that sounds good though I love meeting joe black and thats is long to. Just saw Slumdogs Millionaire and that is good need to be concertrating!

Faith is well, Chatting away now so sweet. She was in the garden earlier and I popped in the house and then heard her crying she was say spider is going to get you. I have always be good at showing her spiders and not being to scared of them. So she took me to see it I at this piont was bricking it as I thought it might be a massive one and I would have to pick it up!!!but thankfully it had gone. She will be chasing me with worms next   

Take care all
Wish I could come thursday to give you all a big hug  

Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - hope you feel well enough to come tomorrow hun  

Debs - If Em is not well enough I'll come and pick you up if you don't feel up to driving


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy - at the moment think i'll be fine to drive if Em can't make it anyway


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

   To everyone

I would still like to join you tom if you don't mind me coming. Hoping to come with lisa.

kittyx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all - please excuse me for just dropping in! But I have just found out that ISIS have lost the contract for NHS funded IVF. I have found out that one is Barts in London and one is Cambridge but apparently there are 5. Does anyone have anymore info about where the new clinics are? 

Thank you!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Where did you get this info from please Shortie??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey - that's interesting news Shortie. I think one of them may end up being Essex and Herts as I know some other parts of Essex use it.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Crikey!  Surely the others would have to be in East Anglia to cover the region as a whole?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm going to ring Isis when I've finished work and find out if they know anything about it. I've Googled but can't find anything, I wonder why they have lost it??  The hospital didn't say anything last week and Aban Kadva didn't say anything when I saw her in Banquet on Sunday!!!! 

hhmmm come on Shortie reveal your scource!!!! xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

I called ISIS to check on the BMI requirements after I get referred on the 16th March. The receptionist told me I prob wouldn't end up with them as they have not been awarded the contract as of April 09. I then called Dr Marfleets secretary and she confirmed it. She said they hadn't offically been told yet but it those two were mentioned. I said its silly for TX to be so far away and she agreed - suggested I write to PCT and/or Bob Russell. She said Dr Marfleet hadn't even been offically informed of the new clinics. 

I've also tried googling but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Also - Dr Marfleets secretary said she thought the the BMI requirements are changing too. I can get mine down to 30 but 25 would make me look flippin awful I think!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks hun, crap and poo, so I have a clinic literally on my doorstep that I won't be able to use


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Gosh - the BMI is changing too?  Down to 25?  Am gonna check the **** website see if they have anymore info.

Thanks for the heads up Shortie x

Bx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry!! Don't shoot the messenger!

I'm on the phone to North East Essex PCT at the mo - on hold. Will update!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I hope to heavens that they don't bring the BMI requirement down to 25. Unless I joined Lighterlife or something similar it will take me the best part of a year to get that low (not that I wouldn't love to be that slim again).

Shortie - don't worry, we're not shooting you, just worried about some of the changes. I'm not too upset at losing ISIS myself as I've not had much confidence in them for a while but I know I'm in the minority so it's a big change for a lot of us on here.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I'll need to get a Personal Trainer to get a BMI of 25    Don't think they'll fund that!  

Shortie - we're not shooting you honey, just gobsmacked at all the changes that they're bringing about.  These things are beyond our control.  Hope you get some sense out of the PCT?  Who are you speaking to?  Last time I spoke with them I had to speak to the commissioners section   and then it wasn't very pleasant.

Love

Bx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

OK - just had a nice trip around the PCT offices! Ended up speaking to a lady who thought ISIS was staying as the provider and asked me where I'd heard it from. After explaining she apologised and said I shouldn't have been tolds anything as they don't know yet (then I felt really bad like I was grassing someone up!). She siad she will speak to the something 'Commissioner' and come back to me this week to let me know. 

With regards to the BMI - I had read only this week and sent a copy to DF that the BMI guidleines from NICE are changing to raise the BMI limit. I will try to find a copy cos I can't see where I got it from now. 

Bhope - Forget the Personal Trainer! I had one for 10weeks - went to the gym 4 days a week and managed to lose a whole 3lbs in total  . Waste of time and money! (For me anyway). 

I hope the info I've been given is right - I don't want to be 'publishing' dodgy info  !

Will update as soon as I hear back!


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is the article....

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5769066.ece

I wonder if Dr Marfleets office got it wrong??! FX they did!

/links


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

It's mindblowing that article - please could someone break it down for me, cos i dont really understand it - even though i dont apply for any funding - i would still like to make sense of it!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for finding all that out Shortie. I don't think you were publishing dodgy information at all. You were just telling us what you'd been told by the clinic. Thanks also for that article. It's v interesting and has put my mind at ease a lot more.

Angel - I think what they're saying is that NICE recommend 3 fresh cycles for couples between ages 23-39, and with a BMI of less than 36. The different PCTs have opted to put their own criteria in place which make it an imbalanced system. NICE/Infertility UK are pressuring those PCTs with stricter criteria to fall in line with the NICE recommendations - which makes it a much fairer system. 

Off to change my target weight back up to what it was before, rather than pushing for the extra 4lb to get under 25bmi.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
before I start, I just wanted to send a big   to everyone.  I haven't had a chance to come on the last couple of days but my thoughts have been with you both Debs and Rivka and I can only reitterate what everyone else has said, and if there is anything else I can do, please let me know.  I am   I can't make the meet tomorrow either.

Debs -     as I said above I was so sorry to hear your news about your last scan and that you have to wait for an emergency appointment on Friday.  I can't imagine how you are feeling right now but as with everybody else am sending you and DH my love.

Rivka - it was lovely to see you on Saturday - I'm glad DH took you out afterwards and treated you.  I've been thinking of you loads since I saw you am sorry to hear that the blood test (as you expected) was not very conclusive but I hope they can make some final decisions for you tomorrow - I will be thinking of you both    .

Loui - that is great news that you are getting another puppy - I think I am a bit of a traditionalist as I wasn't too sure about Teal but I liked the other names you suggested.

Shelley - I agree with the others that you have tested far too early hun so don't give up hope yet.  I am praying   that the cramping you had a couple of days back is implantation hun and not AF.  Sending you lots of    

Laura - I saw your post on Saturday - how are you doing?  Have you had your IVF cycle yet?

Cleo - it's great that you can now feel the baby   - you're sounding much more relaxed about things at the moment which is good.

Liz - you made me smile   when I read your story about Faith and the spider!

Shortiesmith - that is interesting news about ISIS losing the contract, and although I know a lot of people on here will be upset about this news, especially people who live locally, I can say from personal experience if it reassures anyone, if Essex and Herts is one of the clinics that got the contract, I can highly recommend it and was happy with my tx when I was there (despite the negative outcome which wasn't their fault) and thought that their customer service was excellent.

Tricksy - thanks for asking about my holiday.  I'm very excited as I go to Cyprus on Saturday - my Dad has moved out there for the winter so we have a free place to stay, and it is just what we need at the moment.  My youngest sister and her little girl are coming too.

Lisa - how are you - have you heard back from Stepan yet about when to take your depot shot?

Bhopes - how are you doing?

Hello to everyone else.

Well a bit of news from me, as I managed to swap things about in work this week and had my follow up consult at the ARGC yesterday.  I obviously hadn't told them that I already had a plan in mind to go to Reprofit and wanted to know what they would say, and to my relief the doctor we saw said straight away that although he wasn't saying I would never get pregnant with my own eggs and would accept me there for a futher cycle if we really wanted, he also recommended donor eggs as giving the best chances of me getting pregnant.  So anyway after hearing this news, I know feel more certain we are doing the right thing.  The ARGC have also offered to treat me on a shared care basis  and retest my immunes during my donor egg cycle if I want to help get the right steroid and dose and also to see if I need IVIG again.   I've now emailed Stepan (the doctor at Reprofit) who already has copies of my immune results from my last cycle to find out his opinion on whether this will be necessary.  While it will mean extra expense (especially if they say we need IVIG), if he thinks it will compromise my chances of getting pregnant if I don't get retested and accept the recommended treatment then this is something we will have to think about.  I'm hoping he will reply before we go away so we can think about it properly.

Anyway have to go, but have a nice time out tomorrow those of you who are going - I will miss you,

will try to pop back on before I go away,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Shelley - Aww hun you've tested too early    hope your ok and not too down listen to Liz hun   

Em & B - Hope you feel better soon and hope we will still see you tomorrow night  

Rachel - I haven't heard a thing    I don't know when i've got to do it and i haven't even got it yet     Also had an email from Ryanair tonight saying our flight times have changed also which sent me into a tizz when i got down from the ceiling its not that bad just delayed time by 4 odd hours    Glad you had your mind reassured at the ARGC about donor eggs and you have a lot to think about now with the shared care treatment - hope Stepan comes up with a plan for you.

Rivka & Debs -     

See you all tomorrow and to those who can't make it you will be missed   

love Lisa xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - thinking about you for your appt tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - good luck for tomorrow hun, it would be nice if you can come but totally understand if your not up to it  

Shortie - hun its great that your passing on information, even it does turn out to be incorrect, I'd still rather know. For me personally I know that i've not had a positive cycle at Isis yet but I can't fault my care and I totally trust Gidon. It is also very handy for me being where it is. I'm self employed and taking time off for scans every other day is so much easier for me when its local. Travelling to Brentwood or Bourne Hall would take a long time and cost me a fortune in time off. As i've had perfect text book cycles and still no positive i'm not sure that anywhere else could do anymore for me    Well please keep us posted and thanks for the information  

Who is coming tomorrow?? 

Me  
Julia (if i remember to pick her up  )
Shelley
Cath
Debs
Lisa
Kitty
Em ??
Cleo
Rivka ?? 
Bhopes ?? 

Have I forgotten anyone?? Really is a shame that everyone can't make it, we'll have to have another one soon xx

Lots of Love everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Rachel - glad that ARGC confirmed your plan, this must make you even more positive about it. Hope you get that e-mail soon, and enjoy your sunny week, you deserve it  

Liz - lovely mental picture of Faith and the spider  

Lisa - hope you hear from Reprofit soon. Will Ryanair still get you there at the right day?

Em - hope your cold goes away soon.

B - same to you, hope you feel better soon.

Tricsky -   can understand you are feeling at a loss about tx now, hope v much that when you start there's be something different they can do this time round.

Lovely Cath will let me know on her way and if I'm up to it I'll join her (thanks hun!), really want to see all of you, just don't know how I'll feel.

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope u all have a great night tomorrow. Shame I can't come. Hope those of u who are feeling poorly are feeling better soon.

Isaac had his test today. He was really good when they were sticking the electrodes to his head (20 of them) then they stuck this little net over them to try and keep them on. I had to go out of the room when they were doing the flashing light bit, just incase they gave me a seizure. I came back into the room and asked how it went and the nurse said I have to wait until I see the consultant (which is the 29 April) for the results   I hope he's ok). After the hospital we went to Morrisons and I ended up washing his hair in the baby room   he was covered in glue  .

Once again, I hope u all have a lovely time tomorrow night. Lots of cuddles I think.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

such a shame you can't come Jojo


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I know Tricksy. Maybe 1 night I'll get there. Its my fault for living in Ipswich and not Colchester


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

You need to learn to drive!! You don't know what your missing out on


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Once I've been on my medication for a year (November) I'm going to start my driving lessons. Then you'll never get rid of me


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all,

Sorry I have been absent for a while. We had some awful news yesterday. On Tuesday morning there were 2 police cars and a private ambulance in the road when I woke up so I was a bit worried about that, due to the antics of the neighbour who recently said he was going to commit suicide (but didn't thankfully). Anyway, it turns out that another neighbour over the road died in her sleep. Her husband couldn't wake her and found she was dead - and she was only 43  . It has really shaken me. You hear of these things happening but don't expect it to ever happen to anyone you know.

Looking forward to seeing everyone tonight (if Tricksy remembers of course  ) - sorry some of you won't be there.

Shelley - naughty naughty!!

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - OMG how awful, 43 is so young


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Little Mo - OMG!  That's awful and so young too  

Rivka - thinking of you today m'luv.      Also I am planning on going tonight so if you feel up to it and want a lift let me know (will be running late - as always   - as it depends on the trains working properly).  I can text you when I get into the station and will peg it up the hill to the car.   

JoJo - Fingers crossed that Isaac's results come back good.  Poor little mite having all glue in his hair    He deserves big hugs.  Hope you're ok, sorry we'll miss you tonight.  x

Rachel - sorry you can't make it either, will miss you.  Glad you got to go to ARGC and that they were helpful.  Have a lovely lovely holiday and rest loads.  Please bring us back some lovely Cyprus sunshine   x

Tricksy - I'm coming tonight after all - cold is now sniffles so think I'm ok.  DH's ball is now a casino night and he's welcome to it      He's really busy in any case so not sure if he'll get to go now.  I'll be at the hands of the trains tonight so please don't wait for me or anything, will text to say when I'm near.  Looking forward to catching up with you - it's been ages! - and seeing how tanned you are x

Shelley - too early m'luv!  Are you working or at home?  Make sure you rest loads petal. x

Reikilisa -   Ryanair are bad for doing that - try to stay calm tho honey (I know it's easier said than done).  See you tonight - it's been toooo long! x

Shortie - Thanks ever so much for that link that's really useful to know.  The powers that be at the PCT and CGH will have to let people know what's happening eventually.  Are you coming tonight? If not, hope to meet you soon x

Lots of love to everyone and those I've missed,

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies looking forward to tonight but i no im going to get told off pls dont be to hard on me i feel bad enough.greg is dropping me off as still not sure about driving on theses tablets so see u all at 7pm.

julia,hun thats awfull 43 is so young,hope ur ok.  

rivka,    for today hun.xxx

sorry that not everyone can make i but hope to see u soon.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm looking forward to seeing everyone too, Shelley we won't tell you off   

Julia - that is awful about your neighbour, what a shock   don't worry i won't forget you tonight xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Jo - I   pray that Isaac's result come out fine, how difficult for you to have to wait so long for the results   

Julia - how shocking about your neighbhour, it must be devastating for her husband, makes me sad to think of it.

B - glad you are coming, I hope to make it too (feeling not too bad at the moment), thanks for your offer of a lift but I don't want to hold you with the trains, and it seems Cath can pick me up on her way.

Scan results, like the blood tests, are a confusing, and the consultant thinks it's because of my ovarian cyst which is still growing and probably affecting the hormone levels. However still no heartbeat at 9 weeks and the size still not right, so the consultant agreed we can call it a day   D&C booked for Tuesday afternoon.

As to the cyst, I'm now booked for follow up scan in 3 months to check whether it shrank (which is what they hope) and also a screening test in a month to rule out ovarian cancer 
I really don't need this worry now as well ... 

Will try to make it tonight, definitely need hugs from you lovely girls.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Rivka, when will the worry and stress stop for you     Looking forward to seeing you tonight hun, try and keep your chin up and i'm thinking of you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - I can't believe another worry ontop of everything else....I so hope the cyst shrinks and the ovarian cancer things is just a precaution


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -   
Julia -   what a shock. 43 is no age. 
Shelley - won't tell you off as the temptation to test is unbearable.
Really looking forward to seeing you all tonight.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Me too   

I rang Nikki (Caroline's secretary) today for our results of our test from last week, looks like they have tested my day 21 blood for the wrong thing   Nikki is going to check it and let me know if i need to have it redone. The rest have come back fine. I said 'so you'll refer me to Isis in April then will you?' and she ummed and arred so I pushed her to spit it out! she said the same as was said to Shortie yesterday. I then rang Colchester pct and they said that they had only heard about it through a rumour yesterday. It was being looked into and she would ring me as soon as she had any news. While I was on the phone to Nikki I asked where the nearest clinic was and she said BARTS     lets hope its not right  

See you guys soon xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gosh - the news about ISIS possibly not getting the NHS contract is awful - I wonder what is swaying the decision?

Rivka - let's hope the cyst totally shrinks away and the ovarian test really is just a precaution

Shelley - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you next Mon -make sure you keep resting

rachel - have a really lovely holidat in Cyprus - you deserve a break away from cold windy UK

Little Mo - it's not surprising you have been sp badly shaken - what awful news

PiePig - I hope you are OK sweetie

Hello to everyone else - I look forward to hearing all about the meet later on ....... really want to be with you all

I started my new job yesterday and it all looks to be quite fun. I'm basically the Noth East's PR lady for the Army - i.e. promoting the regular and TA in a good light, helping with recruiting, organising a big military festival (fortunately my predecesor has done most of the organising). And best of all, I can take our puppy into work (when we get her in 2 weeks). Life is not all rosy for me though - I have a really, really close friend deploying to Afghanistan shortly - and I am petrified. He say's he has a 1 in 5 chance of being seriously injured or killed - according to the current stats for his job (he's in the Artillery). And he'll be away for 7 months - how am I going to cope with worrying about him? We should have email contact about once every 2-3 weeks potentially, but that's not good enough for me   - . Also, due to the nature of his job, I will only get to hear if he is injured/killed through the press - he said he'll leave a note in his room for someone to get in contact with me should the worst happen - again, that's not good enough for me but that is the way it has to be unfortunately. I'm really quite sad about it. DH is not interested in how I feel about this (possibly because he's jealous of our relationship) so I can't use him as a sounding board for my fears  . Forgot to say that he is the one who I was driving to see when my dog Holly was killed in the RTA - he helped me find her body, wrapped her up and paid for me to stay overnight in the B+B and really did look after me whilst DH was away. Obviously now that DH is back he has had to take a back seat in my life but I am still v v fond of him  .

Loui xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Sorry to butt into your thread but am on a mission 

Can I ask a favour please? There's this petition that needs to be signed tonight, not that it will help me anymore but for the other peeps  Thanks in advance

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF

Larkles
xx

/links


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just want to say had a lovely evening as usual and im really hoping it helped rivka and debs tonight      lovely to see everyone and thanks for not being to hard on me.

debs,i hope everything goes as well as it can tomorrow i will be thinking of u.     

julia and cath both ur hairs look fantastic    

hi everyone else sorry but im so tired night night.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

it was sooo good to see everyone tonight. Loving the new hair cath and julia!!

Rivka and debs - lots of love to you both and you're always in my thoughts.  

Am tired now.

Love me xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for this evening everyone,  may not be on for a couple of days now depending on how I feel but will let someone know when we get home tomorrow 

love you all

xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies - thank you for another lovely evening   sorry not all of us got to chat properly  

Debs - thinking of you tomorrow hunny, just wanted to wrap you up in cotton wool tonight and keep you safe - like i said you are in our thoughts, always - much love for tomorrow and we are here when you are ready, big hug for you and dh    

Will try and find the dates we agreed for Clarice so we can think about a get together at my Dads - back in a minute


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

For those who were not there tonight, we discussed a meet up at my dads (while he is away, i might add!) and possibly bring someone in to do some beauty treatments on us, if i can find anyone that is!, thought it may be alot cheaper than an evening at Clarice - all though i cant promise a 3course meal   - it dosent have to be a friday, we thought maybe a sunday day or possibly midweek - anyone wish to come along or has another date to add to the list please do so   - oh i best check when my dad is back and will confirm when i know  

Friday 3 April:  Julia, Nikola, Emma, Rachel

Friday 10 April (Good Friday):  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Rachel (maybe) 

Friday 17 April:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma, Rachel

Friday 1 May :  Julia, Nikola, Deb, Cathie, Rachel

Friday 8 May:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma (possibly)


Love to all - was good to have a chat and a cuddle tonight, much needed


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Great to see everyone last night, it was great to catch up. We really must find somewhere with a round table lol!

Debs, all the best for today hun, I hope they fit you in quickly. Wishing you and DH lots of love, as always xxx

Gordon didn't feed Alex last night cos he was sleeping, so he was a feed down yesterday and hence woke up this morning very early at 5.15!!! I might have to take a nap later lol.

Righto, have a great day everyone. Thinking of you Debs  

Love J xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ems, I have found a mobile beauty therapist who does pamper parties .... http://www.freeindex.co.uk/profile(naturally-pampered)_63952.htm

Let's get a date sorted and then we can give her a call. 

/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning

Debs, thinking of you hun today xxx

Rivka - you looked great last night, it was good to catch up and chat 

Lisa - sorry we didn't get to talk...yet again   we really do need to sort out a round table  

Shelley - keep thinking positive hun, its going to be ok and you'll get your bfp    

Cleo - you are looking fantastic hun, pregnancy really suits you  

Em - it was great to chat to you last night, you seem so much happier now a days, its good to see  

Julia - your hair looks great and you really are doing so well with losing weight, you look good  

Kitty - looking forward to meeting up at yours in a couple of weeks, does your oh know what he's let himself in for   

bhopes - sorry we didn't really get to talk last night, we should do musical chairs so we get to see everyone  

Cath - your hair looks lovely, it really suits you   i think we will def need another chocolate party soon to cheer us all up   it was good to see you but again we were at wrong ends of the table!! 

Loui - you were missed last night, hope your ears were not burning too much   we all hope to see you soon. It must be so hard to have to deal with a very close friend going to war, especially when you won't have constant contact and you have not got anyone to talk to about your fears and worrys. I am sure that he will be fine and will return safe and sound in no time   bet your excited about getting your doggie?? have you decided on a name yet? My friends have black labs and they are called Inky and Tarka  

Jojo - hope that you can make the next meet too hun, we missed you as well 

Liz - havn't seen you for ages, sounds like Faith is growing up fast, you'll have to update us with photos   

who have i missed no one i hope!! 

Gotta dash as i'm at work, I went straight to bed last night when i got home...not straight to sleep....Si decided to play with his new i-phone   did have me in stitches though with Achmed the Dead Terrorist   he is so so funny, how i got up this morning i don't know, i am pooped!! early night for me tonight I think!! 

ok be back later

lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - thinking of you today


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all - just thought I'd let you know what I've found out on the ISIS contract situation....

Not alot! The woman who promised she'd call me back by the end of the week only works until Weds, and I'm sure I spoke to her on Weds so don't know why she told me that  . Anyway, turns out they'd lost my number which is why they've not called me back! Spoke to a lady called Pat who said she was really angry that I'd been told before they knew about it. Said she's called the Director at ISIS who could only tell her they'd received a letter about the contract and that the contents must remain 'secret' for 10 days   they told her less than they told me!! She is now waiting for the Special Commissioner doodah to come back to her but she only works PT too!! So we wait...but she says it sounds like it may be true and that someone/people are gonna be in trouble for telling the likes of us folk before its common knowledge - now I feel really bad  ! 

Will update more on Monday hopefully!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok dates were these but Dads is not free from 3 April to 14th April - so up to you all if you still want to do something there, Julia - thanks for the info - we can call her when we have a date  

Friday 3 April:  Julia, Nikola, Emma, Rachel

Friday 10 April (Good Friday):  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Rachel (maybe) 

Friday 17 April:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma, Rachel

Friday 1 May :  Julia, Nikola, Deb, Cathie, Rachel

Friday 8 May:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma (possibly)


Shortie - whoops  

Julia - hope you get some rest   you may need a visit to the chip chop - that made me crack up    

Debs -


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone just got a text from tricksy and she has had a message from debs she is ok and just waiting to be discharged so lets hope she rests up.lots of love to u debs and john.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Tricksy, Lisa, Cath, Shelley, Debs, Cleo, Em, Julia, Kitty, Bhope - It was great to catch up with you lovely girls last night, I felt more relaxed than I have been in weeks. DH was right, talking me into going because 'these girls always make you smile' - that's true!

Also got a text from Debs, she's had the D&C done and is hopefully recovering well. Thinking of you, Debs  

Loui - it must be so stressful to be worried about your dear friend, I hope v much he's back safe and sound. You were missed last night.

Rachel - missed you too, hope you have a lovely time in Cyprus.

Jo - hope you can make it next time, hun.

I have a stinking cold   otherwise not too bad today.

Much love from Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - what a lovely comment from your hubby hun - its good we can help support each other  

Debs - thinking of you and dh and hope that you aren't too uncomfortable - rest up and know we are here for you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening Everyone

Shell - thanks for putting up the post about Debs, I was riding and no where near a computer!! how are you feeling?? 

Debs - love you hun and hope your as ok as you can be   just give me a call if you need anything or some company  

Rachel - lucky you, have a fantastic holiday  

Friday 3 April:  Julia, Nikola, Emma, Rachel

Friday 10 April (Good Friday):  Julia, Cathie, Rachel (maybe) 

Friday 17 April:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma, Rachel

Friday 1 May :  Julia, Nikola, Deb, Cathie, Rachel

Friday 8 May:  Julia, Nikola, Cathie, Emma (possibly)

Em - i've taken my name off of Good Fridays, can do all other dates though 

Rivka - bug hugs hun

Lots of love to everyone else

catch up later

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

girls i need ur advice im getting so scared one minute i feel yes its worked then a couple of minutes later i think it hasnt i havent really got any symptoms apart af like pains and weeing lots and i just dont no when to test pls help i just dont no what to do,i so want this to work im so confussed.thanks guys.

love shell.xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shell - you are perfectly normal hun, af pains and weeing lots are really good signs, keep your chin up and keep positive babe, you're going to be fine   Are you back at work tomorrow??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

go on ******** hun and we'll have a yack xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   the two week wait is probably the worst part of tx as there is absolutely nothing you can do to work out what the bleep is going on. If I were you I wouldn't test before Monday, rather than risk disappointment.

Debs - been thinking of you today. Glad they saw you earlier adn didn't keep you in all day, hanging on.

Rivka - glad we were able to make you smile. It was lovely that you came. 

Julia - poor you being woken at that time. A round table is a great idea. 

Loui - how horrible to have your friend in danger and not be able to keep in touch very often. Will   that he makes it through safely. 

Rachel - have a fab time in Cyprus.

Off to catch up again properly. Our internet has been down since yesterday so I've not been able to get on at all   At least I can look on here from work.  Had a lovely time last night, it's always great to catch up with you all. 

back in a bit.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Had a bit of a bad afternoon today luckily my boss was out cos i spent most of it getting emotional again    I'm really stressed over my treatment and i'm beginning to worry that i'm doing the right thing,  i'm getting nowhere with my treatment plan none of it makes sense and everytime i email Stepan with a question i get back "look at your treatment plan" it got to the point tonight that DH was gonna ring him up      Luckily the girls on the Reprofit have explained some bits for me and told me how to do the depot shot but i feel that i'm getting no support from the clinic and i feel that i'm just being left to get on with it     I mean what would happen if i didn't have this site to look things up on.

It was really good to catch up with you all last night and sorry to everyone that i didn't get to speak to.

Debs - Been thinking of you today and i'm glad that you were seen today, take it easy hun and look after yourself   

Shelly - Awww hun don't test again till Sunday hun     If you test again and it comes up negative it will still be too early and then it will just make you feel horrible so try and be patient till Sunday hun  

Bye for now
Lisa


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Debs - i'm relieved for you that it was done today and you didn't have to stay in. Get plenty of rest and take time to heal.  Sending lots of love to you and dh. xxx 

Rivka - glad we helped to make you feel better hun.

Shelley - the others are right hun, there is just no way of knowing what is going on and you just have to wait. I know its soooo hard. The symptoms you describe are all normal. I had af pains too. Hang on in there.  Always here for you hun 

Lisa -i'm really sorry to hear you are having trouble with the clinic. That's just not on is it? You pay them all that money   I'm glad the ladies have helped you to understand things a bit more but i'm not surprised you're feeling emotional.  

Tricksy - hope you enjoyed your ride!!

Love to all

Cleo xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you all had a good time on Thurs nite.

Debs - lots of love to you

Shelley - keep up the pma - not long now

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Lovely to cath up with all on Thurs night - sorry I didn't post sooner was away y'day and no where near a PC (i get withdrawal symptoms without a PC near me    ).  

Piepig - sending you lots of love &         Please rest up honey til you feel better x

Rivka - lovely to see you y'day and to have a natter, I'm only up the hill if you want to pop on over honey x

Loui - your new job sounds like it will be a busy one.  Really hope the next 7 months go quickly and you have your friend home safe and sound x

Reikilisa - so sorry that reprofit aren't being very supportive   - it's not on as you have so much going through your head in any tx cycle.  Will pm you honey but wanted to send big      

Tricksy - that's really poor of the hospital to mess up your bloods, hope it turns out they haven't.  Sorry we didn't get to chat either - you look so well from your holiday.  Let's hope the ISIS/PCT thing sorts itself out soon.

 to everyone else!  Hope you're all enjoying your weekends.

Well, I have some news........ we've got to a   at long last and I am now a PUPO girl!!!!  I can't believe it's actually happened!!! But to be honest, and as I keep saying to DH, we're gonna have to be realistic as the odds are against us.  We were hoping to go to blasto with our 7 but Terry rang this morning to say that although y'day they were looking good, 2 only seemed to be ok today and the others were fragmenting so he said if we were to twist his arm he would opt for transfer today.... so here I am sitting on the sofa a PUPO girl - at long last!!!!  It was a bit of an adventure as we went up to Aldeburgh y;day and stopped overnight but there's very little mobile signal up there so I was panicing from about 6 o/c this morning trying to get the one bar on my phone, but eventually Terry called and we dashed back to Colchester this morning.  I can't believe we've actually gotten this far, I've been paranoid about my lining all the way through but it seemed ok on the scan this morning so am now            like crazy that these two don't fragment anymore now that they're home.

Lots of love and hugs to all,

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop just lost my post. Had to download an updated internet explorer and it's given me funny toolbars. 

B - fab news on being PUPO. Sending you loads of   and  

Lisa -   what a pain that you're not feeling very confident about Reprofit at teh mo. It will all come together in the end, though that won't help you much nw. take care.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

B - yeeepiiiii PUPO!!! Lots of    put your feet up and relax now.

Lisa -   sorry Reprofit are not being very helpful, but glad the girls on the board could explain things. Is it Stepan's English getting in the way? DH is saying if there's anything you need to read in Czech and are not sure give us a shout, we have a big Czech dictionary we got when we were there (we thought we're going back ...).

Cath - hope you sort out that PC.

Shelley - lots of ladies have AF pain and then are pg, keep up PMA and try to distract yourself at least until tomorrow,   for you.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all    first chance i've had to get on here.

It was lovely to meet up thurs, getting to know you better. 

Bhopes that's great news. Look after yourself   

Debs hope you're ok   

Rivka hugs to you too  

Shelley  not long to wait now. Fingers crossed. hopefully see you thurs

Loui Job sounds good. Really sorry to hear about your friend. I can't imagine how worrying it must be.

Cath hair looks good, Having good feedback re having the choc party so put me in as a definate for the 4th june please

Angel didn't realise you lived so far. hope to catch up again with you.

Tricksy Julia we'll get to caht more when you come to me.

Lisa thnks for the lift. Hope you get all the drugs etc sorted. I'm sure you're doing the right thing. 

Cleo hopefully we'll get to chat about oz sometime 

Hope everyone else is ok too

Off out for dinner with friends tonight. Diet is completely out the window. Oh well start again tom (except theres still giant buttons in the cupboard!)

kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies but pls forgive me as im well and truelly knackerd,


bhopes,omg thats fantastic welcome to the dreaded 2ww wishing u all the luck in the world and dont do what i done and test early ok or we will get the      round.         

right first day back at work and to be honest wasnt that bad but i was worried about every twinge and bit of pain so i was going to the toliet after every client to check my knickers and to pee,but im so tired now and my legs are killing me,but we are going to be naughty and have a take out pizza yum yum.so sorry but night night from me hope ur all having a nice weekend and just to let u all no we are not testing till tuesday sorry.lots of love to u all.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All

Not really got time for personals. Just want to give a few things.

Firstly Debs and Rivka   

Shelley and B     

Tricksy - Achmed    

Liz - it would b lovely to see Faith again. We'll have to meet up again soon.

Lisa -  

Little Mo - hope u caught up on some sleep. I know the feeling  

Hi to every1 else. Hope to make it to a meet soon. Would love to meet up again and have a chat with every1.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning everyone

Bhopes - congrats on being PUPO!!

Shelley - not long now honey   

I just wanted to come on and ask your advice really.  We have been talking about what we want to do re cycling again or not and I have said to DH that there is no way I'm doing it without ruling out things first so we can give ourselves the best possible chance and   not go through this heartache again.  The hospital have already arranged for our little piglet to be tested and we have a follow-up booked at bourn at the end of march (had to get it done soon or it wouldn't be free   ).  Anyway johns parents have said they will pay for us to have all the miscarriage and immune tests done privately as we can't get them on the NHS, but I'm not sure whether this is something we should try 
-and do soon so we have the results ready for our follow-up so that if something does come up that they can treat at least we'll be able to discuss it with them
-or whether we should wait till after the follow-up to give ourselves a bit more time, but then we would probably have to pay for another consultation to discuss anything that did come up.....


any suggestions??  thanks

other than that i'm feeling ok, not much pain or bleeding at the moment.  I was awful to DH when we got home from the hospital and feel really guilty about it....the doctor never came and saw us before or after the procedure and DH was keen to get home (as I was really) so I told the nurses it didn't matter unless there was something important they needed to say and we left, but then when I got home I started stressing cos I didn't know how we were gonna get the results of the testing they were doing and I got all upset about it and blamed DH for rushing me to leave....I was such a b**ch.  i eventually calmed down and phoned the ward and sorted it out over the phone, but I still feel awful about how I treated DH  

Cleo/Rivka - thanks for being so honest with me about what to expect on friday, it really made it easier to go in a bit prepared  

love to all

xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

good morning,


well im sorry but i just had a feeling i had to test today,so i did and guess f!*!ing what ive only gone and done it,i got a                   cant belive it i cryed so much im still in shock but for the first time in my life i got a positive 2 very pink lines.thanks all of u for ur support love u guys god im gonna have a bloodie good sunday,i know i have got along way to go but today im in heaven.                                 just need to find out how many are in there now


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Whoop Whoop, so thrilled for you Shelley.       congratulations to you and greg.

ps. don't forget i have reserved one if there are too many for you to cope with


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - Wooooo hoooooooooooo Fantastic news i'm sooooooooooo happy for you ..............its triplets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            

lots and lots of love
Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow - Shelley that's absolutely fantastic. I'm soooooooooo happy for you both. 

Debs - Don't beat yourslef up too much over how you were on Friday. Your hormones will be all over the place and no-one would be rational at a time like that. If I were in your position I'd get all the tests done. Even if they come back all clear it's better to know that than to always wonder.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG!  Just posted a long message and lost it  

Shelley - darling that's FANTASTIC news!  I'm so excited for you.  You must be over the moon but promise me you'll rest lots now     

Piepig - I ditto what Cath says.  I think we've also said things we didn't really mean to our DHs but this whole journey makes us   please don't beat yourself up honey.  I'm sure your DH understands.  I would go for the tests too    

I wanted to ask everyone whether you are supposed to feel PUPO?  I really don't feel anything or that there's anything in me    I feel really really normal and that I don't need to rest or anything.  Thing is I'm concerned as after transfer I had to go the loo - TMI warning coming up! - and really needed a number 2 and now I'm thinking I shouldn't have gone    Sorry sorry I know this is really awful to talk about    but it's begining to play on my mind.  DH says I'm not the only one to have to go to the loo but still I just feel normal and nothing else    My god it's only day 1 of the 2ww and I'm already going ga-ga  

Sorry bout the TMI  

Love to all

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

shelley - brilliant news hunny, remember what I said about spliting hun lol Hope u have a happy and wonderful 8 and a half months 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - in all honesty hun I doubt that you'll be able to get any tests fully done before your follow up appt. When i had my tests for antiphosphilipid (thick blood) syndrome i had to have 2 blood tests done, 6 weeks apart at St Mary's to get the correct result. I think that the stage 1 Chicago tests take quite a while, asking Loui is probably best as she has had this done. Do Bourne put you on Clexane during your 2ww? There is a lot of controversy over this testing, obviously ARGC think that its important and can give valuble information, other clinics and consultants don't think they help. Personally I have no idea but I fail to see why in this day and age and with all of he technology they can not give us reasons for our miscarraiges or failed cycles          Please don't feel bad about giving it to J both barrels, its totally natural and I'm sure he understands, he loves you for better or worse....you'd just had a worse bit    I think that I would wait until your follow up, its only a few weeks, and see what the tests show on little piglet, at least you will know where to start rather than stabbing in the dark at everything. Huge hugs hun, you know where I am if you want to talk


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]    CONGRATULATIONS SHELLEY & GREG    [/fly]

I am so so pleased for you both, see I told you it would be ok   have a fantastic day, do something special and enjoy it  

Lots of love from me an chubbyhubby xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Shelley -         brilliant news to you and DH, so happy for you both!!! You must be over the moon and you deserve it, enjoy today  

Debs - as others said don't worry about how you were on Friday, you've been through a lot physically and emotionally, I'm sure DH understood and that you made it up for him later on. As for testing and consultation, my personal opinion is that you'd better wait until all the test results arrive now, it may take a few weeks but you and DH definitely need the time to recover from your ordeal. THen if DH's parents were so kind to offer to pay for tests, can't thye pay instead for the consultation if it won't be free by the time you get the tests? This way you have a bit of time to recover physically and emotionally, and to think about questions, and armed with the information in the tests you would hopefully know a bit more to discuss with Bourne. Take care hun and look after yourself now, you know where I am if you need anything  

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs - hon, I second Tricksy - I probably won't be able to get the basic level one's done in time - and you defo won't get level's 2 done in time for the end of Mar appointment. With me, it's taken 3 months to get to the results - and you have to fit in an initial consultation with an immune specialist before you get the bloods done -and they won't test you on that same day. But, I agree with you that you should get everything tested to see whether you have an immune issue. You can get the antiphospholipid test that Tricksy mentions at ISIS - I think it cost me £65 and the results were back within a week. This is the only test Gidon was happy for me to do (as Tricksy said, a lot of consultants don't agree with the whole immune issue thing - but in this case the test is for blood thickness, not immunes), and it is one of the level 2 tests I think. I don't think Bourne do immune tests so you will have to go to either ARGC or CARE Notts, or maybe the Lister too. They cost £1,300 at CARE and about £800 at ARGC - they both send of your blood to Chicago. The reason CARE is more expensive is because they test DH too (I had 9 vials and he had 7 taken) but ARGC only get one test done on DH's. I hope I haven;t confused you, just letting you know what I have had done. xxx

Shelley - OMG OMG OMG YOU ARE PREGNANT - WOW!!!!                                       

B - CONGRATULATIONS - YOU ARE PUPO - WOW!!!! Don't worry about doing number 2's - I was told the embies cannot escape from your uterus because the lining is like a shag pile carpet and they place the embies carefully between the 'fibre's and the entrance to the cervix is closed shut a few days after ovulation with a mucus plug. What you are feeling is completely normal. Please keep your feet up for as much as you can. Don;t do any housework, driving or cooking for a few days and make DH pamper you!!!

Love,

Loui xxx
Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone but I think I have answered my own question.  Just looked in my diary and realised that even though our follow-up is booked at the end of March it is only just over 3 weeks away (forgot feb was a short month) so what we are gonna do I think is hope that our NHS test results are back by then, if not then we'll postpone it, if they are we'll take that with us and discuss the results and the fact that we want extra tests done and see what they have to say and whether they will do any tests.  If they will do the basic tests i.e. karyotype and clotting etc then we'll get that done by bourn and see what answers we get and then go from there.  if not then we'll be off to the miscarriage clinic in london with the financial support of DHs parents.  I don't think we can afford a cycle at ARGC or CARE anyway so if immune issues come up then I guess we may start looking at surrogacy thanks to my older sisters kind offer and use our frozen embryos.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

....changed my mind again.....ahhhhhh....dunno what to do  Can get an appointment at miscarriage clinic in next couple of weeks if we want it, but then as Tricksy said will we just be stabbing in the dark.......but whats the point in going to bourn if they can't offer us any answers?  one of the bourn girls has said they won't do any tests, but will support issues found (except immunes)....don't want to be going round in circles.....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - [fly]*  WOOHOO CONGRATULATIONS PUPO *[/fly]

Hun i'm so pleased for you, about time eh!!! keep resting and take good care of yourself, when is your test date Try and keep as sane as you can, its not easy   Got fingers, toes and everything crossed for you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - you are emotionally $&*%$^ at the moment hun, you really can not make a rational decision, your head is just buzzing and buzzing trying to find reasons and answers to make sure it doesn't happen again. I am not sure if St Mary's will see you, I could be wrong but they would not refer me there until I had had 3 miscarriages and that was private as well. Is your appt at Bourne a follow up follow your miscarriage? I think that you should probably wait and see them, speak to them frankly, tell them what you want (answers) and see what they suggest. There is no point going to St Mary's until you have your results and they could take a few weeks. I know that you are desperate for reasons hun and I know only too well what that feels like, its horrendous and something I would not wish on my worst enemy     Unfortunatley you need the results before you can do anything but please be prepared for them to say that it was just one of those things  

Take care hun, you know where I am if you want to chat.

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy - its not St Marys we are looking at but Mr Shehatas recurrent miscarriage and IVF failure clinic and we have been told he will definitely see us.  The appt at bourn is just a standard follow-up but obviously I expect them to discuss the m/c with us.  you are right my head is buzzing and I just want answers and to know if there is a way forward or whether we need to look at other options.  They have already warned us that the tests we are having done on piglet may be inconclusive, so i am not holding out too much hope on that really.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - Sorry hun I got my wires crossed, i've never heard of that clinic before but I am very very interested that its an ivf failure clinic as well. Can i have the details please hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

found it hun xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

was just gonna post  

I know he doesn't advertise as an IVF failure clinic but he has seen quite a few FFs just for that reason.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just having a look at the website now and will then have a look on here to see what he's done for other girls. Its certainly worhth a look


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - hunny, sounds like you have a lot of questions going on in your head at the moment and im sure making the right decision is so very hard - just want to send you a big big hug only cos i really dont know what else to say        

Shelley - baby          woo bloody hoo - i am soooooooooooo excited for you sweetheart -    

Bhopes - woo hoo to you too for being PUPO - sending you lots of luck and love              

Had a difficult weekend so cant stop - sending my love to all  

ps Little Moo Moo - thanks for your message, and a big defo YES to coming with you


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

shelley           how exciting.
take care hopefully catch up wed 

piepig  hope you get some answers, so stressful, no wonder you were cross with dh. we always take it out on nearest an dearest.

Tricksy i'd be interseted in the name of the filure clinic

Bhopes REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make the most of getting rest. You may not get any symptoms for a week or so.

Hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend

   to all kittyx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everybody!

Bhopes, Wooohoooo! Make sure you take lots of rest and let DH look after you. Hope the 2WW is not driving you crazy. 

Shelley, great news hun! I am SO pleased for you, can't wait to see how many are in there   I hope the next few weeks fly by for you.

Debs, I am sorry it is so difficult for you. I am always impressed at how much research you do and I am sure this will pay off in the long run. I can fully understand why you behaved the way you did with your DH. It is SO hard for you, going through all of this. I am sure he understands (remember, men aren't perfect either!)

Ems, great news! The hills are alive!! (everybody else won't know what they are missing lol!)

Cleo, great to text chat earlier! Looking forward to offloading some of my rubbish on you  

Tricksy, what was your friend's boyfriend like? Do you approve

Cathie, hope you are okay, have sent you a message re soundamusic.  

Rivka, hope you and DH are okay. Hope you get on next week and catch up with you when you are feeling up to it.

Kitty, are the choc buttons gone yet? Hope you have had a good weekend. Are you on a countdown to your hols? How exciting!!

Jo, how are things with the family? Hope all has setted down now. 

Lisa, how are you today? It must be so frustrating, not having good communication with the clinic. Can you use a translation website on the internet? I hope you feel a bit more positive soon. It is all happening really quickly now and it would be nice for you to have a bit more confidence in the clinic/consultant. 

Louie, aww honey, it must be so hard for you, especially with DH feeling as though your friend is a bit of a threat. I hope and pray that the time goes quickly for both of you and that he returns safely. Your new job sounds amazing and a new puppy too, how exciting! I am not sure what is happening about the Clarice house evening or whether we are going to Em's dad's house instead but hopefully we will get something sorted soon - will be great to see you again.

Rachel, if you are reading this, hope you are having a fabulous holiday!!

Liz, how are you? How is Faith? Keeping you on your toes I bet!

I am SO sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Tricksy, what was your friend's boyfriend like? Do you approve


Erm, no  I think he's controling and arrogant and I'm honestly worried about my friends 4 yr old daughter who will be moving with them. I hope that I'm wrong


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I'm starting to read up on the immune stuff and omg I can't make head nor tail of it   it is so so confusing, I don't understand it at all   there are so many angles to be covered, lots more reading I think. I'm going to order the book Is your body baby friendly from Amazon as its been recommended.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just been looking at that book myself....was bidding on ebay but got outbid.  it has been summed up to me as the following if it helps...

"There are 5 immune areas:

1. Immune problem: tissue type compatibility - if you and your partner share the tissue proteins that are too similar, you won't produce 'blocking anitbodies' which protect the fetus from being attacked by your own immune system = miscarriage.

2. Immune problem: blood clotting defects - normally your ability to produce blood clots in the utereus and placenta is suppressed and the blood flows freely to the baby. Some mothers have a condition called thrombophilia where this clotting is not suppressed.  This causes things to go wrong = implantation failure, miscarriage, preeclampsia and unexplained fetal death.

3. Immune problem: Immunity to Pregnancy - women with this problem make antibodies to DNA or DNA breakdown products inthe embryo or pregnancy. These same antibodies appear positive in women with lupus, rheumatoid arthritis, Crohn's disease and other autoimmune illnesses = implantation failure or early loss.

4. Immune problem: antibodies to Sperm - antisperm antibodies occur in men and women. If a women has 2 failed ICSI attempts, it is 60% likely that she has immune problems = implatation failures.

5. Immune problem        Part 1: Natural Killer cells - all of us are born with natural killer cells that defend us against cancer. When thse NK cells see cancer cells they spit out a chemical which shuts off the blood supply to the tumour and stops the cancer cells from growing and dividing.  Certain individuals have the ability to make NK-like CD57 cells that no longer play by the same rules and secrete chemicals in the uterus =  miscarrige or no implantation at all. 

                                  Part 2: Antibodies to Hormones and Neurotransmitters - central nervous system and endocrinal disorders can indicate immune activity = infertility and pregnancy loss"

I know Loui has the book cos I borrowed it off her briefly, but didn't take much in at the time much to my regret.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how I find Shelley's diary please?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

its here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=179023.0

hope you don't mind shelley, but it was easier than explaining!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shelley:
             OMG I'm so happy for you hun, as I was turn the computer on I was praying it was good news for you. Where do you have your scan done?

Debs:
I'm pleased all went as well as it could on Friday, I hope you get some answers soon. thinking of you hun xx

Cleo:
Can you feel bubs yet? When is your next scan. Can you get a ticker pls as I forget where you at.

bhopes:
Yeah pupo girl!!!! I kind of made myself talk to my tummy and rub it, A bit mad I know but felt I was helping the embies along.

Lisa:
Sorry your clinic is being so vague, Can you not ring them?

Jo:
We must meet up again soon. How is issac walking coming on?

Em:
I'm up for the meet at your dads, CAn do any date apart from good Friday as it's Faith 2nd birthday. If we did a weekend afternoon Faith could come but what ever suits.

Little mo:
Yes Faith is keeping me busy and now I can understand her it makes it harder to reason with her sometimes!!! Have to tell myself I'm talking to a nearly 2 year old  I was talking to myself the other day as you do and she said to me 'mummy talking to self' so better stop that or she will be telling everyone how mad her mum is    How are your boys James still enjoying school. Is Alex rolling around? Must meet up soon.

Tricksy:
When do you here about your referal? Is your holiday fogotten now your back to wark and stuff.

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations shelley - you and Greg have been through enough so you deserve happiness- all the best


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

good morning,im still pregnant thought i would wake up this morning and it was all a big dream,done a digital and it says 1-2 weeks so im very pleased im sorry if i go on but this is such a big thing lets hope and     it doesnt come crashing down.i feel very emotional and just want to say i love u guys        .            

bhopes,u next sweet heart.xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - we're all   with you too hun. Great that the digital has shown up strongly as well. 

Julia - sorry didn't reply to your pm yet, been decorating our bedroom and were then invaded by in laws. I'm definitely up for it. Can't wait. As long as I don't have to make clothes out of curtains or wear a habit


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - Alan Beer's book 'Is your body baby friendly' is really, really good - although incredibly long! I did read it properly for the 1st 100 pages and then had to give up as although it's not confusing, unless you already know what is wrong with you, you could end up getting frustrated as I did. If there is anything you want more info on let me know. There is a huge section on FF on immune issues - the starting out and diagnosis sections are brilliant and I have learned so much from it all. Just go to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 The 'guide to immunes' by LondonLou contains a wealth of info about where to go to get immune tests..... good luck.

Shelley - it's brilliant that you are pregnant - we all want to share your happy news so don't worry about upsetting us, we all need cheering up!

I get my immune results in one weeks time - I am getting quite nervous now.

Loui


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Tricksy/Piepig - I've got that book and your welcome to borrow it.  Bought it after October's problems but not really looked into it any further.  Let me know if you want to borrow it. x

Loui - fingers crossed for your results honey x

Shelley - we're so excited for you honey, you make sure you rest tho'.

This 2WW is mad!  Last night I had some really hot flushes that woke me up which is what I normally get before AF arrives    It's so hard to rest tho'.  DH is off with me today which makes me feel better.

Best go do my out of office for work  

Love to all,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Bhopes - the 2ww is the killer i know hunny, also hope Dh is better with you today - men just dont get it do they!   big hugs


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Em, I think Bhopes means DH is off work today too. Could be wrong though lol


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Em, I think Bhopes means DH is off work today too. Could be wrong though lol


     

Note to self: I must read the posts properly - sorry Bhopes - hope you are having a nice day with your DH


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

Shelley - we are so pleased for you hun. I even forgive you for calling me at 8am on a sunday morning!!! You know i don't surface before 10 at the earliest    Knew it had to be you though with good news. Enjoy it hun!!! I can't wait for you to have your scan and we can find out how many you've got in there! Take it easy.

Bhopes - you're PUPO!!! Congrats hun. I got loads of hot flushed before my BFP and like you worried as i always got them b4 af. But hotflushes are a good sign too, i still have them.

Littlemo - thankyou so much for that stuff hun, its so generous of you. Me and DH really have no clue what we need, where to get it or anything really  Think i'll be bending your ear. People keep asking us stuff like will you buy this or do that and we just shrug!

Piepig - how are you feeling hun? Did you go back to work today? I hope you have taken time to rest. 

Rivka - thinking of you hun  I hope tomorrow passes quickly.

Jojo - took me ages to realise it was you on ********!

Liz - yes i am feeling bubs move. It is such a wierd feeling as b4 you know it its done and i'm like was that baby?? Scan on friday.

Tricksy - glad you had a fab weekend hun.

Loui - when do you get your dog?? Bet you're excited.

Lisa - any news hun on your schedule etc? I hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed.

Well i finally got my results from my face. The Dr called tonight. It was a Papilloma. I googled it and found this:

Papilloma refers to a benign epithelial tumor[1] growing exophytically (outwardly projecting) in finger-like fronds. In this context Papilla refers to the projection created by the tumor, not a tumor on an already existing papilla (such as the nipple.)

Anyway all good and nothing to worry about so i can relax about that then. I still have mu follow up with the consultan so i'll see if they can tell me any more.

Right off to cook dinner. Love to everyone, sorry to those i've missed.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - i'd love to borrow the book please   I can nip round and pick it up if its ok not now of course but later in the week?? Try and keep sane on the evil 2ww

Shelley - I'm so so pleased for you hun, keep smiling  

I'm in a bit of a pickle at the moment, head is a bit of a mush to be honest about Isis losing the nhs contract. I know that it is definitley true and our 2 nearest clinics are going to be St Barts & Bourne Hall, there are 3 other nhs sites but they are not in East Anglia, Bourne Hall is the only one in our region. I really don't know how I can do it logistically, it will mean theoretically taking almost a month off of work (as Rachel very well knows having done a cycle at ARGC), losing a months wages plus the cost of getting to wherever. I have spoken to length to Sarah at Isis today and she has given me the names of people I need to write to to put my case forward and say how absolutley bloody stupid this is. IVF is stressful enough without having to travel to London or Cambridge to do it. Apparentley they are not going to take it laying down but the only real way that it will be changed is if patients write to vent their frustrations. I will be putting pen to paper tonight and a friend is going to read it through for me to ensure I don't just waffle and miss my points.

ok got to nip off for now, just remembered I've got to go to Tesco....forgotten something

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, would it help if we all wrote to them? I am sure they would not check whether we are current patients or not, we could just write to say we are contemplating treatment. I am more than willing to do so if this would help and maybe the others might drop them a few lines too? We could even write with made up names and addresses - I bet they wouldn't check


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks hun   I think that we have to write with our real names and addresses, there is bound to be correspondance and it would be a shame not to be able to reply! I've put a seperate post up asking people to write if they are affected with the address details. I'm going to draft my letter tonight hopefully


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Tricksy said:


> I'm in a bit of a pickle at the moment, head is a bit of a mush to be honest about Isis losing the nhs contract. I know that it is definitley true and our 2 nearest clinics are going to be St Barts & Bourne Hall, there are 3 other nhs sites but they are not in East Anglia, Bourne Hall is the only one in our region. I really don't know how I can do it logistically, it will mean theoretically taking almost a month off of work (as Rachel very well knows having done a cycle at ARGC), losing a months wages plus the cost of getting to wherever. I have spoken to length to Sarah at Isis today and she has given me the names of people I need to write to to put my case forward and say how absolutley bloody stupid this is. IVF is stressful enough without having to travel to London or Cambridge to do it. Apparentley they are not going to take it laying down but the only real way that it will be changed is if patients write to vent their frustrations. I will be putting pen to paper tonight and a friend is going to read it through for me to ensure I don't just waffle and miss my points.


Just popped on to see if anyone's heard more than i have - the bigwig at the PCT hasn't called me back yet, I will chase tomorrow.

Tricksy - I would be interested to know the names of people to write to aswell - I am supposed to be getting referred on the 16th March and probably won't scrape though to ISIS. The travelling aspect (time, cost and agg) really bothers me too and it is stress we certainly don't need at the moment. I wonder if a petition would help? I could look into how you actually do that if anyone thinks it's a good idea?

Shelley - Just wanted to say HUGE CONGRATS!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortie, the PCT rang Isis and told them that we had rung them asking questions!! This is my post with the full details of who we need to write to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180239.0 its really important that as many of us as possible write, its the only way things will change


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for that Tricksy - I will definitely be writing too.

Have I got anyone in trouble do you think??  

What do you think about an online petition (Prime Ministers Office)? I signed one the other day for someone wanting 3 IVF go's on the NHS (not in their area yet). I think they are pretty easy to set up - just had a look.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

B - 2ww is by far the most annoying part of tx, hope DH made you smile today, take it easy and hope it goes quickly,   for you.

Shelley - you made me   do keep on checking and get the positive result, you deserve it after all you've been through, v pleased for you.

Tricksy - well done you for drafting that letter. I'm happy to read and comment if it helps. I'm afraid I can't write in and say we contemplate tx as it could get to social services and compromise our adoption process (when we get round to re-starting it), sorry   Hope you don't mind ...

Lisa - thanks for you text  

Cleo - thanks a lot too, also hope it goes quickly. Glad the papilloma was nothing serious, what a relief.

Cath - see you tomorrow, you are a star for taking me there  

I am in the afternoon list so can't eat or drink since morning which will surely make me grumpy (DH and Cath beware  ). Hope they won't keep me long and especially that they won't keep me overnight! DH is coming later (getting away early from work) to stay with me and take me home. Not really looking forward to tomorrow, but it has to be done ... 

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - oh hun, I'm so sorry that you've got to go through this yet again, its so unfair on you    I'll be thinking of you hun. and don't be daft I would not even of thought of you writing a letter  

Shortie - No one is in trouble at all. The person I spoke to first of all today said that that are telling patients outright as patients have a right to know and they need time to act, its no secret at all so no problems caused at all


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - thinking of you tomorrow sweetie


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I'm thinking of you tomorrow too. Lots of love,

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope you are sorted and home by early evening  

Tricksy - would love to help with the letter writing thing, but as a suffolk patient its bourn for me anyway so not much i can do i don't think 

Bhopes - would be great to borrow the book, any chance of a quick read before ours consult on the 23rd so I can go armed with questions?

Shelley - so pleased that the tests are still positive, I did loads!

Cleo - yep first day back at work today....was weird...almost felt like after what we've been through things should be different, but of course they were still the same.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - thanks hun, no not much point in you doing a letter as you're at Bourne anyway   I have drafted my letter and emailed it to my friend for him to have a look at. You should have bhopes book first so your ready with some questions. Thank you for summarising the immune issues, it is totally mind boggling


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rivka -      thinking of you honey     

Piepig/Tricksy - sure, no worries.  Piepig how shall I get it to you?  Shall I post it?  x

Angel -     yep Little Mo was right DH had taken y'day off work.  Not that we did much - he just potted around the garden while I sat on the sofa going      Hope you're doing ok sweetie?  Have you followed up argc or reprofit? x

Cleo - that's reassuring news about the hot flush, I've only had the one mind    

Have to say I don't feel very positive about this FET at all.  Big T rang y'day to say that none of the other embies made it - one came close to blasto.  He tried to reassure me by saying it doesn't mean the same would happen with the 2 I've got home but I think the odds are less in our favour if 5 started to frgament badly out of the 7.  Does anyone know anything about fragmentation and what causes it?

Love

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning,

im off to have my bloods done in a bit just so hope they are at a good level pls      i will let u all no later.

bhopes,ru off work?im meeting kitty for lunch tomorrow if u would like to come along get u out of the house.take ur mind off things.pls still calm and keep up them       u never no hun and im sure everything is going well.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Rivka - hun thinking of u today


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley -       for your blood test.  Where are you meeting tomorrow?  Would love to have some company. x

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, hope today goes well, thinking about you.

Shelley, good luck with the blood test, hope the results are sky high!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - good luck for the blood test. 

B - don't feel too disheartened. Embryos are always better off in the womb than in a dish so they are more likely to develop properly inside you. 

Rivka - see you shortly.

Just been playing with my wii fit. I LOVE it. WOndered why my balancing wasn't v good until I noticed Honey was curled up with her bum on one corner   Can't wait to have another go this afternoon.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bhopes,ardliegh crown i think as kitty cant stay to long and its easy for her to drive home not sure what time yet but think she has got to be at isis for 12pm so i reckon it will be half past,would be lovely to see u.         

rivka,how ru hunny.    

debs,thanks so much for sending the stick thingmeboob  with the next cd on it i will down load it laterhow shall i get it back to u huni hope ur ok.    

well had my bloods so just got to wait,so i will let u all no later pls let it be good       i hate waiting       oh anyone else wants to come join us tomorrow for lunch is more than welcome.xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

got everything crossed for you Shell   

My letter is in the post to the PCT, also popped a copy to Isis as well.

 tomorrow I'll only be 2 mins down the road from you meeting up for lunch but can't get out of work   have a great time  

Rivka - thinking of you too hun, lets hope you'll be home very soon  

Debs - how are you feeling??


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Glad some of you can meet me tom. Makes the dive more worth while 

Shelley  hope bloods ok

Bhopes nice if you can meet us. Pass the time a bit for you

Rivka thinking of you   

Hope everyone ok. I'm off to see Rob Rydon tonight at cliffs pavilllion. Should be funny 

My app is 12 tom so hopefully won't have to wait too long as only a blood test.

See you then xx

Kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey me again,

just got the call my hcg levels are 101.6 and my progesterone is grater than 190.8 so i hope these are good readings,but im sure debs and vicky had higher readings well im happy so thats good.     xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

All sounds good Shelley. Are they testing you again in a few days to make sure the numbers are stil going up?

Rivka - hope you didn't have to hang around too long hun. Off to watch my dvd while I wait for my sis, thanks  

Lisa - is dh going to the footie tonight? I'm making my first appearance of the year, and that's only cos it's Southampton.

Hope you've started to get some answers out of Stepan.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - you could post it though imagine that would cost a lot, or i could pop over and collect it one evening?

shelley - levels sound good, i have no idea about progesterone as noone has ever told me a result, but the HCG sounds great, don't compare to mine and vickys cos I'm not even sure what dpo you would be and everyones are so different anyway.  You can keep the stick thingy until i next see you.

rivka - hope you are home soon honey  

cath - i must dig my wii fit out now and give it a proper go, need to get red of my jelly belly!

Tricksy - not having a good day today, have been welling up with tears at the slighest thing, even when the choc vending machine wouldn't give me my chocolate and that was in the middle of the hospital corridor so quite embarresing. just had a good chat to DH about things though and how scared I am of this never ever working and he'd been great so feeling a bit better than i was.  Hope your letter has some impact.

kitty - are you "diving" to get to isis, i would have though taking a car would be easier   hope the blood test goes ok

love to all

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I don't think your over reacting at all getting upset over not getting your chocolate I'd probably have done the same     Give yourself time hun, I know exactly how you are feeling and exactly how scared you are of never getting there, you will, as we all will   try and keep your chin up and keep a good supply of chocolate to hand   

Shelley - your levels sound good to me babe  

Rivka - hope it went as well as it could today


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180343.0


----------

